# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  50-150 Mhz 450W RF Amplifier Witn Eimac Tetrode 4X150-4CX250

## dovegroup

Στην εποχή εκείνη τα πράγματα δεν ήταν & τόσο απλά...
Το σχέδιο που παρουσιάζω έχει ιστορία σχεδόν 30 χρόνων, θα φανεί αρκετά γνωστό σε αρκετούς μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, όμως πόσοι πραγματικά μπόρεσαν & υλοποίησαν σωστά ενα τέτοιο σχετικά απλό Linear?
*Σε αυτό το Project πρέπει να έχετε γνώσεις μηχανολογίας αρκετά καλές αλλά & την αυτογνωσία περί υψηλής επικινδυνότητας λόγω τάσεων που θα σκότωναν ακόμη & άλογο!!!*  :Shocked:  *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ λοιπόν στο κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι, & στην νομιμότητα των ενεργειών σας.*
 :Wink:  Θα σας θυμήσω πως απαγορεύετε οποιαδήποτε εκπομπή σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα του ραδιοφάσματος χωρίς σχετική άδεια.
Ολα τα εξαρτήματα αναγράφονται στα σχέδια, το κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι δεν μπορώ να σας το μεταφέρω, βρήκα όμως φωτογραφίες!!!

Ακολουθεί το θεωρητικό σχεδιασμένο σε ExpressSCH, για λόγους ευκολίας σας & σε png

----------

malipan (01-08-13), 

WIZARD (10-06-12)

----------


## gsmaster

Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να τα έβαζες και σε μορφή αρχείου εικόνας (πχ png jpeg) για να μπορούν να το βλέπουν όλοι όσοι δεν έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## dovegroup

> Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να τα έβαζες και σε μορφή αρχείου εικόνας (πχ png jpeg) για να μπορούν να το βλέπουν όλοι όσοι δεν έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## a75

καλιο αργα παρα ποτε

----------


## a75

http://f5soh.free.fr/montages/pa4cx/pa4cx2m.html

----------


## dovegroup

Ωραία εκδοχή αλλά αν θές ρίξε μιά ματιά στο πρώτο post έχει τα πάντα εδώ και 5 χρόνια...

----------


## Nightkeeper

> καλιο αργα παρα ποτε




Παιδια το κυκλωμα R/C στο G2 πως σας φενεται ?  350ν σε 22κ αντισταση και στη γειωση.... Κατι δεν παει καλα ή ειναι ιδεα μου ?

----------


## dovegroup

Τι ακριβώς δεν σου αρέσει?
Η αντίσταση τραβάει 0.015A (5w) λίγη την βλέπω για φλαμπέ πάει αλλά είναι παράλληλα με εναν 1nf για να σκεφτούμε ενα σενάριο να βραχυκυκλώσει το G2 ή να στείλει επιστροφούλα ή με την άνοδο να γίνει υπερπήδηση ark (συχνό φαινόμενο) μέσα στην γυάλα τότε...
Αλα άλα αν μας ρίξουνε στην γυάλα μια αστραπή μια αλανιάρα θα το αντέξει και το τρίο το μικρό μας ενυδρείο?

----------

WIZARD (10-06-12)

----------


## WIZARD

*dovegroup*

τι μου θυμησες 

εχω δουλεψει μια 4CX150....

με αυτη την διαταξη

El 84-6146- 4CX150

με χαμηλη  ανοδικη  ταση,και εξοδο απο την 4CX150 κοντα στα 170 βατακια 

σημα καμπανα 

ωραιες εποχες

----------


## studio52

Δηλαδη  στους 144 mhz με αυτα τα πηνια θα βγαλει 450 βατ ( dovegroup ) ? Δεν νομιζω

----------


## jimnaf

> *dovegroup*
> 
> τι μου θυμησες 
> 
> εχω δουλεψει μια 4CX150....
> 
> με αυτη την διαταξη
> 
> El 84-6146- 4CX150
> ...



Γιάννη  ποτέ δεν υπήρξε  4CX150 .
4Χ150  εννοείς σίγουρα,  η 4Χ150 είναι γυάλινη  και σαν αντικαταστάτρια  
έβγαλαν την  4 Ceramic X 250.

1  4x150a.jpg1  4cx250b.jpg

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη  ποτέ δεν υπήρξε  4CX150 .
> 4Χ150  εννοείς σίγουρα,  η 4Χ150 είναι γυάλινη  και σαν αντικαταστάτρια  
> έβγαλαν την  4 Ceramic X 250.
> 
> 1  4x150a.jpg1  4cx250b.jpg





 :Rolleyes: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIMAC-4CX150...:001_rolleyes:

ριξτε και μια ματια εδω τι υπαρχει.....   http://www.cpii.com/library.cfm/9

----------


## john micros

> Παιδια το κυκλωμα R/C στο G2 πως σας φενεται ?  350ν σε 22κ αντισταση και στη γειωση.... Κατι δεν παει καλα ή ειναι ιδεα μου ?



πολύ σωστό ειναι, ο πυκνωτής γειώνει την RF του πλέγματος [συνήθως αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθει η ειδική βάση , βάζουμε 8 Χ1000 pF,περιμετρικά του σκριν], και η αντίσταση που γειώνεται αποτελεί διαιρέτη/φορτίο για να μην ανέβουν πολύ τα ma του σκριν κατά τον συντονισμό. προφανώς δεν υπάρχει σταθεροποιηση τάσεως σκριν.

----------


## dovegroup

> Δηλαδη  στους 144 mhz με αυτα τα πηνια θα βγαλει 450 βατ ( dovegroup ) ? Δεν νομιζω



Οχι δέν θα βγάλει 450W ούτε κάν θα έχεις συντονισμό!!!
Επίσης θέλεις 4CX250R για 450W.
Τα πηνία που βλέπεις είναι για 100-110Mhz.

----------


## dovegroup

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIMAC-4CX150...:001_rolleyes:
> 
> ριξτε και μια ματια εδω τι υπαρχει.....   http://www.cpii.com/library.cfm/9



Δεν υπάρχει 4CX150 και υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης της 4x150 και λέγετε μέγιατη συχνότητα up to 500Mhz με λίγα χρήματα σε σχέση με την 4CX250b/m/r
Προσωπικά την έχω δουλέψει στους 450Mc σε τάξη Α με ισχύ εξόδου 50W, με 5V dc στα νήματα, σε απόλυτα ομοαξονικό περιβάλλον θα έλεγα η έξοδος ήταν coaxial cavity.
http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/164/4/4X150A.pdf
http://www.arimi.it/wp-content/ValvoleEimac/4X150A.pdf

----------

SRF (29-07-13)

----------


## dovegroup

> πολύ σωστό ειναι, ο πυκνωτής γειώνει την RF του πλέγματος [συνήθως αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθει η ειδική βάση , βάζουμε 8 Χ1000 pF,περιμετρικά του σκριν], και η αντίσταση που γειώνεται αποτελεί διαιρέτη/φορτίο για να μην ανέβουν πολύ τα ma του σκριν κατά τον συντονισμό. προφανώς δεν υπάρχει σταθεροποιηση τάσεως σκριν.



Βάλεις δεν βάλεις SK630 (που δεν το συνιστώ να βάλεις χωρίς πυκνωτή, αφού και όπου υπάρχουν αυτές οι βάσεις είναι γεμάτες απο 1nf στους ηλεκτρικά ενεργούς ακροδέκτες) βάλεις δεν βάλεις σταθεροποίηση βάλε αντί αυτής ένα VDR (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor) θα ήταν πιό αποτελεσματικό εκεί συνοδευόμενο με καμμιά ασφάλεια σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία στα 50ma. 
Αν θέλεις να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα <25ma βάλε αντίσταση σε σειρά χαμηλής ισχύος να δουλέψει σαν ασφάλεια...
Εξακολουθώ και επειμένω η αντίσταση σε περίπτωση υπερπηδήσεων (επιτροφής) όπως λέτε στο screen θα γίνει κάρβουνο πιθανά και προϊόν έντρομης εξαέρωσης!!!

Υ.Γ. Το παραπάνω αδερφάκι του πιθανά παίζει ακόμη στους 144 σε νησί...

----------


## john micros

> Δεν υπάρχει 4CX150 και υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης της 4x150 και λέγετε μέγιατη συχνότητα up to 500Mhz με λίγα χρήματα σε σχέση με την 4CX250b/m/r
> Προσωπικά την έχω δουλέψει στους 450Mc σε τάξη Α με ισχύ εξόδου 50W, με 5V dc στα νήματα, σε απόλυτα ομοαξονικό περιβάλλον θα έλεγα η έξοδος ήταν coaxial cavity.
> http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/164/4/4X150A.pdf
> http://www.arimi.it/wp-content/ValvoleEimac/4X150A.pdf



υπαρχει...αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας....στο υπογειο καπου εχω καμμια δεκαρια μαζι με 250,γιατι τοτε βαζαμε 350.τωρα αν εννοεις οτι δεν βρίσκεις στο εμποριο,εχει ο βενιερης...σε αλμυρη τιμη,και μαλιστα και την G ομοαξονικη για τηλεοπτικη χρηση. δεν εχω ζητησει απο το εγχωριο εμποριο πολλα χρονια λυχνιες και δεν ξερω τι παιζει. ο χρηστος παντως εχει οποια θες ακομη.    http://hamradiosz.info/sk-630a-tube-...cx250-chiminey

----------


## john micros

> Βάλεις δεν βάλεις SK630 (που δεν το συνιστώ να βάλεις χωρίς πυκνωτή, αφού και όπου υπάρχουν αυτές οι βάσεις είναι γεμάτες απο 1nf στους ηλεκτρικά ενεργούς ακροδέκτες) βάλεις δεν βάλεις σταθεροποίηση βάλε αντί αυτής ένα VDR (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor) θα ήταν πιό αποτελεσματικό εκεί συνοδευόμενο με καμμιά ασφάλεια σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία στα 50ma. 
> Αν θέλεις να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα <25ma βάλε αντίσταση σε σειρά χαμηλής ισχύος να δουλέψει σαν ασφάλεια...
> Εξακολουθώ και επειμένω η αντίσταση σε περίπτωση υπερπηδήσεων (επιτροφής) όπως λέτε στο screen θα γίνει κάρβουνο πιθανά και προϊόν έντρομης εξαέρωσης!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το παραπάνω αδερφάκι του πιθανά παίζει ακόμη στους 144 σε νησί...



δεν μπαινει ασφαλεια στα 50ma [ασε που δεν υπαρχει], αλλα δεν κανει και τιποτα. αν δεν εχει σταθεροποιημενη ταση στο σκριν παιζουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο με το παιχνιδι του συντονισμου. παντοτε εχει εν σειρα το σκριν αντισταση και οι "πονηροι", βαζουν μια 47 ΩΜ/1/2 ΒΑΤΤ[μισο βαττ]  ακριβως για ασφαλεια.
οι πυκνωτες της βασης δεν αντικαθιστανται με τιποτα [σχεδον] γιατι ειναι σε τετοια  ισομερη αποσταση οι πυκνωτες ωστε το λαμαρινακι που αποτελεί  την εξωτερικη επαφη του σκριν της λυχνιας [εκτος απο το πιν] να μην συντονιζει πουθενα και να γειωνει την τυχον RF της ανοδου που περνα απο το εξαερισμο της βασεως προς το σκριν και το οδηγο..οταν χρειαζονται επι πλεον πικνωτες.....συμβαινουν αλλα πραγματα....για να δουλεψει στους 450 MCπρεπει να εισαι γνωστης της RF. ενα καλο βοηθημα για αυτες τις συχνοτητες με πληρεις κατασκευες ειναι το VHF/UHF MANUAL.τωρα αν κλεισεις την ανοδο και τροφοδοτηται μονο το σκριν τοτε τραβα 45 ma [πχ] ,αν ανοιξης την ανοδο τοτε πεφτουν στα 25 ma. αν μετρησης την ταση [στο σκριν]την ωρα που δουλευει η ανοδος και κλεινοντας την ανοδο, θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες στο σκριν [ταση]. και σε τελικη αναλυση ο καθε ενας την δουλευει οπως θελει, αρκει να μην την παρει στο χερι.

----------


## dovegroup

> δεν μπαινει ασφαλεια στα 50ma [ασε που δεν υπαρχει], αλλα δεν κανει και τιποτα. αν δεν εχει σταθεροποιημενη ταση στο σκριν παιζουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο με το παιχνιδι του συντονισμου. παντοτε εχει εν σειρα το σκριν αντισταση και οι "πονηροι", βαζουν μια 47 ΩΜ/1/2 ΒΑΤΤ[μισο βαττ]  ακριβως για ασφαλεια.
> οι πυκνωτες της βασης δεν αντικαθιστανται με τιποτα [σχεδον] γιατι ειναι σε τετοια  ισομερη αποσταση οι πυκνωτες ωστε το λαμαρινακι που αποτελεί  την εξωτερικη επαφη του σκριν της λυχνιας [εκτος απο το πιν] να μην συντονιζει πουθενα και να γειωνει την τυχον RF της ανοδου που περνα απο το εξαερισμο της βασεως προς το σκριν και το οδηγο..οταν χρειαζονται επι πλεον πικνωτες.....συμβαινουν αλλα πραγματα....για να δουλεψει στους 450 MCπρεπει να εισαι γνωστης της RF. ενα καλο βοηθημα για αυτες τις συχνοτητες με πληρεις κατασκευες ειναι το VHF/UHF MANUAL.τωρα αν κλεισεις την ανοδο και τροφοδοτηται μονο το σκριν τοτε τραβα 45 ma [πχ] ,αν ανοιξης την ανοδο τοτε πεφτουν στα 25 ma. αν μετρησης την ταση [στο σκριν]την ωρα που δουλευει η ανοδος και κλεινοντας την ανοδο, θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες στο σκριν [ταση]. και σε τελικη αναλυση ο καθε ενας την δουλευει οπως θελει, αρκει να μην την παρει στο χερι.



Γιάννη πιθανά να μην θυμάσαι η εγώ να μην εχω δεί ποτέ κοινώς δηλώνω ανείδεος αλλά δεν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον στη cpi (eimac division) ή στην amperex αλλά δείξε μας σε παρακαλώ τις 4cx150a που έχεις, θα ήθελα για κοσμοιστορικούς λόγους να πάρω μία για την έκθεση μου. Εκτός και αν εννοείς 4cx1500 ή ακόμη καλύτερα 4cx15000 οπότε συμφωνούμε είχα και εγώ μερικές δεκάδες απο τις "μικρές" αυτές.
Γιάννη γιατί δεν μπαίνει ασφάλεια μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις?
Ψάξε λίγο κι όμως η ασφάλεια υπάρχει...εχω καμμιά 100αρια στα συρτάρια μου και μάλιστα fast blow αγορασμένες απο Γερμανία πρίν πολλά χρόνια, αγόρασα προσφάτως μερικές ακόμη επειδή δεν τις έβρισκα, ψάξε στον Φανό μπορεί να έχει. 
Δεν είναι πονηράδα η αντίσταση και η 47r είναι λίγη και άχρηστη οπότε άσε την (VDR) να κάνει την δουλειά της...προσωπικά είχα σταθεροποιημένη εκεί πάνω με περιορισμό ρεύματος στα 40ma, ομοίως και στο οδηγό και στα νήματα dc με τους κατάλληλους αυτοματισμούς για πιθανή non voltage κατάσταση στο grid.
Επίσης δεν θεωρώ πως πρέπει να κλείνεις άνοδο και να συντονίζεις ή να ελέγχεις (παλιά και άνευ σημασίας ερασιτεχνικότατη μέθοδος ελέγχου και συντονισμού με υψηλούς κινδύνους για το γλόμπο).
 Ποτέ βάσεις χωρίς bypass εχω δεί και είναι nightmare, επίσης μπορεί να είναι ευέλικτο να βάλεις ότι βάση με bypass capasitor θέλεις αλλά και πάλι θα βάλεις πυκνωτές για να είναι οκ εκτός και αν οι χωρητικότητα της βάσης είναι τρελή πχ 4000pf ...(Αν διαβάσεις λίγο θα καταλάβεις τι κάνει την ζημιά και βάζει ο αμερικάνος screen bypass build in capasitor) οπότε η αντίσταση για μένα απο screen ώς πρός τη γή έχει πολλαπλές χρήσεις αν δεν έχεις VDR.
Οτι αφορά τους 450Mc όντως θέλει skills & balls...αν πάς με πηνία...καλά...η γραμμές του περίπου και με τάσεις ονομαστικές θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό ερίφιο (μιλάμε για πλήρη ομοαξωνική γραμμή, επάργυρο cavity  όλο το κύκλωμα εξόδου)...αν θές να περάσεις τηλεοπτικό σήμα εκεί πάνω ε να δείς γέλια...
Πάντως εχω δεί Push Pull με σύρμα απο κρεμάστρα για γραμμή και να παίζει τέρμα γκάζια το θέμα είναι πώς παίζει και κάθε πότε αλλάζεις γλομποκρεμάστρες... :Lol: 
Θα συμφωνήσω για το UHF/VHF Manual που το θεωρώ ίσως το ιδανικότερο απλούστατο βοήθημα για τέτοιες κατασκευές.
Η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή έγινε πρίν πολλά πολλά χρόνια την εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν χρήματα για πολλά πολλά και φτιάχτηκε μέσα σε 3 μέρες με πολύ βιασύνη.
Σήμερα δεν την θεωρώ αξιόλογη...όμως θα παλιμπαιδίσω και θα φτιάξω ένα όποτε μπορέσω αν βρώ χρόνο που θα το θεωρήσω και θα είναι αξιόλογο.
Ομως για το τέλος επειδή διαβάζουν και πιτσιρικάδες και ονειρεύονται διάφορα να σας πώ τούτο, *τα 2000V δεν είναι απλά επικίνδυνα είναι σχεδόν δολοφονικά*.
Υ.Γ. Το link απο το ebay που έβαλες έχει φώτο 4X150A.

----------

SRF (29-07-13)

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμ κάπου έχω μέσα 3 τεμ 4χ150 η μία μάλιστα είναι η D η C δε θυμάμαι που παίρνει 26V στα νήματα.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη πιθανά να μην θυμάσαι η εγώ να μην εχω δεί ποτέ κοινώς δηλώνω ανείδεος αλλά δεν υπάρχει τουλάχιστον στη cpi (eimac division) ή στην amperex αλλά δείξε μας σε παρακαλώ τις 4cx150a που έχεις, θα ήθελα για κοσμοιστορικούς λόγους να πάρω μία για την έκθεση μου. Εκτός και αν εννοείς 4cx1500 ή ακόμη καλύτερα 4cx15000 οπότε συμφωνούμε είχα και εγώ μερικές δεκάδες απο τις "μικρές" αυτές.
> Γιάννη γιατί δεν μπαίνει ασφάλεια μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις?
> Ψάξε λίγο κι όμως η ασφάλεια υπάρχει...εχω καμμιά 100αρια στα συρτάρια μου και μάλιστα fast blow αγορασμένες απο Γερμανία πρίν πολλά χρόνια, αγόρασα προσφάτως μερικές ακόμη επειδή δεν τις έβρισκα, ψάξε στον Φανό μπορεί να έχει. 
> Δεν είναι πονηράδα η αντίσταση και η 47r είναι λίγη και άχρηστη οπότε άσε την (VDR) να κάνει την δουλειά της...προσωπικά είχα σταθεροποιημένη εκεί πάνω με περιορισμό ρεύματος στα 40ma, ομοίως και στο οδηγό και στα νήματα dc με τους κατάλληλους αυτοματισμούς για πιθανή non voltage κατάσταση στο grid.
> Επίσης δεν θεωρώ πως πρέπει να κλείνεις άνοδο και να συντονίζεις ή να ελέγχεις (παλιά και άνευ σημασίας ερασιτεχνικότατη μέθοδος ελέγχου και συντονισμού με υψηλούς κινδύνους για το γλόμπο).
>  Ποτέ βάσεις χωρίς bypass εχω δεί και είναι nightmare, επίσης μπορεί να είναι ευέλικτο να βάλεις ότι βάση με bypass capasitor θέλεις αλλά και πάλι θα βάλεις πυκνωτές για να είναι οκ εκτός και αν οι χωρητικότητα της βάσης είναι τρελή πχ 4000pf ...(Αν διαβάσεις λίγο θα καταλάβεις τι κάνει την ζημιά και βάζει ο αμερικάνος screen bypass build in capasitor) οπότε η αντίσταση για μένα απο screen ώς πρός τη γή έχει πολλαπλές χρήσεις αν δεν έχεις VDR.
> Οτι αφορά τους 450Mc όντως θέλει skills & balls...αν πάς με πηνία...καλά...η γραμμές του περίπου και με τάσεις ονομαστικές θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό ερίφιο (μιλάμε για πλήρη ομοαξωνική γραμμή, επάργυρο cavity  όλο το κύκλωμα εξόδου)...αν θές να περάσεις τηλεοπτικό σήμα εκεί πάνω ε να δείς γέλια...
> Πάντως εχω δεί Push Pull με σύρμα απο κρεμάστρα για γραμμή και να παίζει τέρμα γκάζια το θέμα είναι πώς παίζει και κάθε πότε αλλάζεις γλομποκρεμάστρες...
> Θα συμφωνήσω για το UHF/VHF Manual που το θεωρώ ίσως το ιδανικότερο απλούστατο βοήθημα για τέτοιες κατασκευές.
> ...



καλως οτι πεις.

*SK-630A Tube Socket by EIMAC/JOHNSON-USA for 4CX150,4CX250…with CHIMINEY new*ham radio #8377



 


*Hamradiosz’s review of the SK-630A Tube Socket by EIMAC/JOHNSON-USA for 4CX150,4CX250…with CHIMINEY new .*You are bidding for 1 (one) piece of sk-630a/124-115 tube socket desig

----------


## p.gabr

Διάβασα προσεκτικά το θέμα 
Ακη συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή αυτή ,μου προξένησε εντύπωση μέχρι καί ο πρεσοοστατης αέρος πού υπάρχει στο σχέδιο


Οι κατασκευές αυτές έχουν πολλά μυστικα ,αλλά τα περισσότερα είναι απλή λογική Απλή λογική πού την καταλαβαίνεις αφού πρώτα έχεις φάει χαστουκια Τώρα όμως υπάρχει η πρόσβαση στην γνώση ,αλλά καί μόνο με γνώση δεν γίνεται,ιε



Το νά προστατέψεις την λυχνία ,από τα ευκόλως ενοουμενα, αερα χαμηλή τάση στα σκριν κατά την συντονισμό, χαμηλές τάσεις μέχρι τι μηχάνημα στηθεί είναι τα προκαταρκτικά

Βλέπω πάντως στον ακη καί την κατασκευή του ,σε αυτές τις λίγες φωτό πολύ εμπειρία 

Έκανα μιά μεγάλη μαλακία, όταν πριν από λίγο καιρό βρήκα αυτό το μηχάνημα στις αναζητήσεις για τούς ασυρματους, καί δεν το πήρα
Τρεις μέρες μετά πέταξε..
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post570172

Έτσι θα γουστάριζα καί μόνο νά το βλέπω

----------


## john micros

> Χμμμ κάπου έχω μέσα 3 τεμ 4χ150 η μία μάλιστα είναι η D η C δε θυμάμαι που παίρνει 26V στα νήματα.



 :Lol:  ελπιζω κωστα να την δουλευεις με τεχνητο φορτιο.... :Lol: αν σου ζεσταινεται το τεχνητο φορτιο βαλε παραλληλα σε αυτο  :Tongue2: την καθοδο με την κεραια...και μετα θα εχεις μαλλον 26 βολτ στα νηματα και 26 μηνες δωρεαν διαμονη σε πενταστερο ξενοδοχειο  :Lol:  :Lol: ...νομιζω.ελπιζω να βγαινει καλα.

----------


## leosedf

> ελπιζω κωστα να την δουλευεις με τεχνητο φορτιο....αν σου ζεσταινεται το τεχνητο φορτιο βαλε παραλληλα σε αυτο την καθοδο με την κεραια...και μετα θα εχεις μαλλον 26 βολτ στα νηματα και 26 μηνες δωρεαν διαμονη σε πενταστερο ξενοδοχειο ...νομιζω.ελπιζω να βγαινει καλα.



http://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/049/7/7035.pdf

----------


## john micros

> Διάβασα προσεκτικά το θέμα 
> Ακη συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή αυτή ,μου προξένησε εντύπωση μέχρι καί ο πρεσοοστατης αέρος πού υπάρχει στο σχέδιο
> 
> 
> Οι κατασκευές αυτές έχουν πολλά μυστικα ,αλλά τα περισσότερα είναι απλή λογική Απλή λογική πού την καταλαβαίνεις αφού πρώτα έχεις φάει χαστουκια Τώρα όμως υπάρχει η πρόσβαση στην γνώση ,αλλά καί μόνο με γνώση δεν γίνεται,ιε
> 
> 
> 
> Το νά προστατέψεις την λυχνία ,από τα ευκόλως ενοουμενα, αερα χαμηλή τάση στα σκριν κατά την συντονισμό, χαμηλές τάσεις μέχρι τι μηχάνημα στηθεί είναι τα προκαταρκτικά
> ...



Το ανωτέρω πωλείται αντί 149 εβρο από 
http://www.zougla.gr/eshop/products/...near-amplifier
Κορυφαίας ποιότητας στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών ενισχυτής 250-400W για συχνότητες από 100-220Mhz. 
*Καινούργιος στο κουτί του. 



Προφανώς πρόκειται για ανταλλακτική βαθμίδα που πότε δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε!!!!!
της δίνει για την ισχύ εξόδου 250-400W που όμως η πραγματική που χρησιμοποιείτο ήταν μέχρι 100 βαττ
*παναγιωτη πρεπει να βγαζεις περιοδικα νομιζω ανακοινωσεις.....ισως ενδιαφερονται πολλοι.....για τεχνητο φορτιο παντα...εεεε.[[[[ᾶντιγραφω τις φωτο σου.....για να υπαρχουν......]]]]

----------


## leosedf

FYI η 4CX150A απλά αντικαταστάθηκε από την 4X150 που είναι κεραμική (και καλύτερη νομίζω σε θερμικές αποδόσεις). Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει απλά αντικαταστάθηκε από πιο καινούρια ίδιας ισχύος. Οι περισσότεροι όμως αφού βγήκε η 4x150 χρησιμοποιούσαν αυτή.

----------


## leosedf

AAA Ναι.
Τις βρήκα μέσα. Έκανα λάθος η 4X150 είναι η γυάλινη και η 4cx250 είναι η κεραμική όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά πιο πάνω.
Βλέπω αναφορές για 4cx150 αλλά τίποτα ξεκάθαρο.

Ξέρει κανείς πως τις καθαρίζουν? έχουν μαυρίσει (μάλλον οξείδωση) από την αποθήκευση τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## p.gabr

Λογικό το μαύρισμα Έτσι γίνονται γιατί είναι επαργυρωμενες
Γιαυτό καί η συσκευασία τούς ήταν σε κονσέρβα τενεκεδακι

Με στιλβωτικο πού είναι για ασημικα , μπορεί νά καθαρίζει εαν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση

----------


## john micros

> FYI η 4CX150A απλά αντικαταστάθηκε από την 4X150 που είναι κεραμική (και καλύτερη νομίζω σε θερμικές αποδόσεις). Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει απλά αντικαταστάθηκε από πιο καινούρια ίδιας ισχύος. Οι περισσότεροι όμως αφού βγήκε η 4x150 χρησιμοποιούσαν αυτή.



ναι ειναι με γυαλι στο σκριν..και εχεις και οπτικη επαφη με τα εντοσθια....παντως ολες αυτες οι σειρές εχουν πλεον καταργηθει [εμπορικα] λογω πωλησεων και αντικατασταθει απο στερεας καταστασεως λινεαρ.παιζουν ακομα απο 10 KW και πανω αλλα εχουν μεινει και εκει ελαχιστοι που τις χρησιμοποιουν.μονο τελικες βαθμηδες δουλευουν πλεον 4cx....

AAA Ναι.
Τις βρήκα μέσα. Έκανα λάθος η 4X150 είναι η γυάλινη και η 4cx250 είναι η κεραμική όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά πιο πάνω.
Βλέπω αναφορές για 4cx150 αλλά τίποτα ξεκάθαρο.

Ξέρει κανείς πως τις καθαρίζουν? έχουν μαυρίσει (μάλλον οξείδωση) από την αποθήκευση τόσα χρόνια.

οπως λεει ο πανος....και αν την τριψης με δυναμη θα βγει ο χαλκος στην επιφανεια....ιδιως στις γωνιες...
οσοι αγοραζουν ακομη παιρνουν την 350 σε λιγοτερα χρηματα απο 250/150 και με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ.

----------


## leosedf

Χμ καλή ιδέα θα το δοκιμάσω για να τις σκοτώσω στο ebay. Αν δεν παίξει θα δοκιμάσω ελαφρύ διάλυμα νιτρικού οξέος/νερού.

----------


## leosedf

> ναι ειναι με γυαλι στο σκριν..και εχεις και οπτικη επαφη με τα εντοσθια....παντως ολες αυτες οι σειρές εχουν πλεον καταργηθει [εμπορικα] λογω πωλησεων και αντικατασταθει απο στερεας καταστασεως λινεαρ.παιζουν ακομα απο 10 KW και πανω αλλα εχουν μεινει και εκει ελαχιστοι που τις χρησιμοποιουν.μονο τελικες βαθμηδες δουλευουν πλεον 4cx....



Μα δεν τις λειτούργησα ποτέ και μάλλον δε θα το κάνω. Ανέκαθεν έπαιζα με τρανσίστρο...
Τελικά υπάρχει η D?

----------


## dovegroup

> Χμ καλή ιδέα θα το δοκιμάσω για να τις σκοτώσω στο ebay. Αν δεν παίξει θα δοκιμάσω ελαφρύ διάλυμα νιτρικού οξέος/νερού.



Ναί με νερό σίγουρα θα τις σκοτώσεις αλλά βάφτισε πρώτα μέσα στο δυάλιμα και μετά με μεταξοτυπία γράψε όπως παρακάτω ακριβώς όμως 4σειχ150A!!!...αμπερεξ η ειμακ στο eb-gay... :Lol: 

Επιμένω αν υπάρχει καμμία 4CX150A θα ήθελα να τις έχω στη συλλογή μου.

Παναγιώτη φίλτατε Τ-302 πέρασε απο τα χέρια μου αυτό αν θυμάμαι κάπου 50-100W ήταν? θεϊκή κατασκευή με μεταβλητές γραμμές μεταφοράς? αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τα καλά σου λόγια ακόμη θεωρώ πως ήταν άκρως ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή που έπαιζε 24/24h για τουλάχιστον 10++ χρόνια σε βουνό και απο οτι μαθαίνω ακόμη παίζει τι να πείς...

----------


## dovegroup

> Μα δεν τις λειτούργησα ποτέ και μάλλον δε θα το κάνω. Ανέκαθεν έπαιζα με τρανσίστρο...
> Τελικά υπάρχει η D?



Ναί είναι 26.5V νήματα.

----------


## john micros

> Μα δεν τις λειτούργησα ποτέ και μάλλον δε θα το κάνω. Ανέκαθεν έπαιζα με τρανσίστρο...
> Τελικά υπάρχει η D?



χα...χα....ποτε μην λες μαλλον :Lol: ειναι οι πιο ωραιες γυναικες που γνωρισες ποτε :Lol: .το τρανζιστορ ειναι ψυχρο....ουδεμια σχεση.
ναι υπαρχουν οι D.χρησιμοποιουνται σε τηλεοπτικούς αναμεταδοτες των 100 βαττ για δυσκολες περιοχες..τουλαχιστον ακομη. απο οτι εχω ακουσει οι κινεζοι [εκτος του οτι δεν λενε ψεματα ] εχουν κανει και αντιγραφες σε ολες σχεδον τις λυχνιες.ακομη και σε 6C4 απο οτι ακουσα και ειδα.

[[[[καλυτερα να μην την καθαρισεις οπως λες γιατι θα γινει χαλια......ας ειναι μαυρη δεν πειραζει....δοκιμασε αυτο που λεει ο παναγιωτης αλλα πολυ ελαφρα....αν δεις οτι βγαινει ο χαλκος απο μεσα την αφηνεις ως εχει.]]]]

----------


## leosedf

> χα...χα....ποτε μην λες μαλλονειναι οι πιο ωραιες γυναικες που γνωρισες ποτε.το τρανζιστορ ειναι ψυχρο....ουδεμια σχεση.



Μπορεί για τους 50 και άνω. Συνήθως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν γνώριζαν και πολύ τα τρανζίστορ, προφανώς από εκεί βγαίνει και η κρυάδα  :Tongue2:

----------


## dovegroup

Πάρτε και ένα με πολύ ψύχρα (φορέστε και γουνάκι οικολογικό) 500W κατασκευή του 90 τότε που ο Γιατράς άρχισε να φτιάχνει τοροειδή Μ/Σ, αρχικά για 144Mc και μετά λίγο παρακάτ... :Tongue2: 


TR.jpgTR2.jpgTR3.jpg

----------


## leosedf

ΕΕΕΕΕ και τα καινούρια. Για να δούμε που πήγε από τις λυχνίες.

----------


## john micros

> Ναί με νερό σίγουρα θα τις σκοτώσεις αλλά βάφτισε πρώτα μέσα στο δυάλιμα και μετά με μεταξοτυπία γράψε όπως παρακάτω ακριβώς όμως 4σειχ150A!!!...αμπερεξ η ειμακ στο eb-gay...
> 
> Επιμένω αν υπάρχει καμμία 4CX150A θα ήθελα να τις έχω στη συλλογή μου.
> 
> Παναγιώτη φίλτατε Τ-302 πέρασε απο τα χέρια μου αυτό αν θυμάμαι κάπου 50-100W ήταν? θεϊκή κατασκευή με μεταβλητές γραμμές μεταφοράς? αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τα καλά σου λόγια ακόμη θεωρώ πως ήταν άκρως ερασιτεχνική κατασκευή που έπαιζε 24/24h για τουλάχιστον 10++ χρόνια σε βουνό και απο οτι μαθαίνω ακόμη παίζει τι να πείς...



το 4 σημαίνει τετροδος
το C σημαινει ψυξη με αερα
το w σημαινει ψυξη με νερο
και ακολουθουν τα υπολοιπα που χαρακτηριζουν τον τυπο της λυχνιας
το τελευταιο γραμμα χαρακτηριζει την ταση των νηματων
και ολα αυτα βαση της εταιρειας κατασκευης


τωρα για να δουλευει 10++ χρονια νομιζω οτι ξεπερασε κατι χρονια τις ωρες λειτουργιας του κατασκευαστη.....
*δεν αποχωριζομαι ποτε εξαρτηματα η οργανα,γιατι περασα πολλες ωρες με αυτα και εχω συνδεθει ψυχολογικα μαζι τους, αλλα και δεν υπαρχει και κανενας λογος.*

----------


## A--15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μας ξυπνάτε μνήμες, και έχουμε ακόμα εκείνες τις ράδιο-ερασιτεχνικες ανησυχίες.
Μιας και πιάσαμε το θέμα, υπήρχε και η 7034 (4Χ150 Α) χωρίς γυαλακι και η 7609 (με γυαλακι).
Θα συμφωνήσω πως, δεν υπάρχει 4CX150, παρά μόνον 4Χ150 και οι ξαδέρφες της.

DSC00466.JPGDSC00467.JPGhttp://tubedata.tubes.se/sheets/164/4/4X150A.pdf
http://tubedata.tubes.se/sheets/140/7/7034.pdf

ακόμα γυαλίζουν οι άτιμες , και με προκαλούν.
Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## john micros

> Μπορεί για τους 50 και άνω. Συνήθως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι δεν γνώριζαν και πολύ τα τρανζίστορ, προφανώς από εκεί βγαίνει και η κρυάδα



τα γνωρισαμε πολυ νωρις κωστα αλλα μολις εσκαγε κεραυνος ,στα δυο/τρια χιλιομετρα περναμε ολοκληρες μοναδες στο χερι....τωρα για τρανζιστορ,μας τα χρεωναν 7 φορες χρυσα :Rolleyes:  και πολλες φορες αναγκαζομαστε να χρησιμοποιουμε λυχνιες.ακομη και σημερα ειναι ακομη ευάλωτα σε εκκενώσεις παρα τις προστασιες και τα διαφορα καλουδια. γι αυτο θα εχεις ακουσει και τους ερασιτεχνες που αν δουν και αγριευει οκαιρος λενε "οι κοννεκτορες εξω ". οχι αν ηθελαν  :Tongue2: ας τους αφηναν επανω.... ριξε με εναν εκκενωτη πανω σε μια συσκευη με τρανζιστορ χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενη που θενα και μετα θα δουμε....εγινε σε φωτομηχανη και τωρα βγαζει μονο φαντασματα.

----------


## leosedf

Ευάλωτα είναι μόνο αν η υπόλοιπη σου εγκατάσταση δεν είναι καλή, χωρίς αντικεραυνικά δεν πας πουθενά.
Εγώ βλέπω κάθε μέρα μηχανήματα πιο ευαίσθητα που τρώνε κεραυνούς αβέρτα απ' ευθείας αλλά οι εγκαταστάσεις είναι σωστές.

----------


## sigmacom

> το 4 σημαίνει τετροδος
> το C σημαινει ψυξη με αερα
> το w σημαινει ψυξη με νερο
> και ακολουθουν τα υπολοιπα που χαρακτηριζουν τον τυπο της λυχνιας
> το τελευταιο γραμμα χαρακτηριζει την ταση των νηματων
> και ολα αυτα βαση της εταιρειας κατασκευης
> 
> 
> τωρα για να δουλευει 10++ χρονια νομιζω οτι ξεπερασε κατι χρονια τις ωρες λειτουργιας του κατασκευαστη.....
> *δεν αποχωριζομαι ποτε εξαρτηματα η οργανα,γιατι περασα πολλες ωρες με αυτα και εχω συνδεθει ψυχολογικα μαζι τους, αλλα και δεν υπαρχει και κανενας λογος.*



Γιάννη, εγώ θυμόμουν:

4=Τέτροδος, 3=Τρίοδος κλπ
C=Κεραμικό (εξ' ου και λείπει το "C" στην 4X150 που έχει γυαλί)
X=Εξωτερική άνοδος
250=Το μέγιστο dissipation ανόδου σε watt

Όχι?

----------

A--15 (28-07-13), 

WIZARD (29-07-13)

----------


## dovegroup

> το 4 σημαίνει τετροδος
> 
> 
> τωρα για να δουλευει 10++ χρονια νομιζω οτι ξεπερασε κατι χρονια τις ωρες λειτουργιας του κατασκευαστη.....
> *δεν αποχωριζομαι ποτε εξαρτηματα η οργανα,γιατι περασα πολλες ωρες με αυτα και εχω συνδεθει ψυχολογικα μαζι τους, αλλα και δεν υπαρχει και κανενας λογος.*



Ποιό Γιάννη μου το μηχάνημα πέρασε τα χρόνια?
Εχω γράψει πουθενά και δεν το ξέρω πως δεν εχει αλλάξει γλόμπο 10++++ χρόνια? 

Αν και δεν ασχολούμε συνήθως...Γιάννη μου, δεν σου ζητώ να μου δώσεις λάμπα απλά βγάλε μιά φώτο και δημοσιευσέ την με τα γλομππάκια σου 4CX150 και τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά...

----------


## dovegroup

> Γιάννη, εγώ θυμόμουν:
> 
> 4=Τέτροδος, 3=Τρίοδος κλπ
> C=Κεραμικό (εξ' ου και λείπει το "C" στην 4X150 που έχει γυαλί)
> X=Εξωτερική άνοδος
> 250=Το μέγιστο dissipation ανόδου σε watt
> 
> Όχι?



Ακριβώς έτσι...
Δωράκι για όλους σας.
http://frank.pocnet.net/other/Eimac/..._Quick-Ref.pdf

----------

A--15 (28-07-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Πηρε φωτιά το θέμα 
κάλως και τον αγαπητό καπετάνιο Α-15

Όλες δεν ήταν ίδιες και πολλές φορές οι κατασκευαστές στο ξεκαθάριζαν

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post590497


Do not use the 4X150A



ΩΩΩ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ EIMAC  EYΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ  AKH

----------


## john micros

> Ευάλωτα είναι μόνο αν η υπόλοιπη σου εγκατάσταση δεν είναι καλή, χωρίς αντικεραυνικά δεν πας πουθενά.
> Εγώ βλέπω κάθε μέρα μηχανήματα πιο ευαίσθητα που τρώνε κεραυνούς αβέρτα απ' ευθείας αλλά οι εγκαταστάσεις είναι σωστές.



2bhblf574.jpgεξαρταται που θα την φαει και με τι ενταση...σε βουνα λογω βραχου δεν υπαρχουν καλες γειωσεις και ριχνουν πλεγματα σε μεγαλη εκταση...αν ομως πριν τον κεραυνο υπαρχει μεγαλη ξηρασια...τοτε κλαυτα,η μηχανη που μου καηκε ηταν επανω σε τραπεζι μονη της.καλο το τρανζιστορ αλλα δεν εχει νημα να μας φωτιζει το βραδακι.....ειναι και θεμα ρομαντισμου...ενω απο αυτο δεν βλεπεις και τιποτα....Linear 300 w για κωστα αβ.jpgδεν βλεπω να εχει καρδια κοκκινη αυτο κωστα...

----------


## A--15

> Ακριβώς έτσι...
> Δωράκι για όλους σας.
> http://frank.pocnet.net/other/Eimac/..._Quick-Ref.pdf



ευχαριστουμε Ακη

Χαιρετισμους
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη, εγώ θυμόμουν:
> 
> 4=Τέτροδος, 3=Τρίοδος κλπ
> C=Κεραμικό (εξ' ου και λείπει το "C" στην 4X150 που έχει γυαλί)
> X=Εξωτερική άνοδος
> 250=Το μέγιστο dissipation ανόδου σε watt
> 
> Όχι?



εχω δωσει στην αρχη ολον τον πινακα απο την EIMAC, αν τον ανοιξουμε θα δουμε και τους χαρακτηρισμους αλλα και τους τροπους λειτουργιας....ριχτε μια ματια εχει και ολη την θεωρεια για τις αντιστασεις που ρωτησε....τωρα Ακη.....ειμαι 56 χρονων .....θα κατεβω στο υπογειο να ψαχνω λαμπες πριν 20-30 χρονια για νατις βγαλω φωτο;;ασφαλως και δεν ξερεις ποσα πραγματα θα πρεπει να μετακομησω και ειναι πιο ευκολο να πω οτι εχεις δικιο παρα να κανω φωτο για πλακα...νομιζω :Rolleyes: οτι ετσι ειναι,και θα γλυτωσω και το μπανιο.
ακη γραφεις 24/24 και 10 χρονια.....για ξανακοιταξετο λιγο....ο μετασχηματιστης σιγουρα θα δουλευει 20 χρονια η λαμπα ποτε...

----------


## dovegroup

> εχω δωσει στην αρχη ολον τον πινακα απο την EIMAC, αν τον ανοιξουμε θα δουμε και τους χαρακτηρισμους αλλα και τους τροπους λειτουργιας....ριχτε μια ματια εχει και ολη την θεωρεια για τις αντιστασεις που ρωτησε....τωρα Ακη.....ειμαι 56 χρονων .....θα κατεβω στο υπογειο να ψαχνω λαμπες πριν 20-30 χρονια για νατις βγαλω φωτο;;ασφαλως και δεν ξερεις ποσα πραγματα θα πρεπει να μετακομησω και ειναι πιο ευκολο να πω οτι εχεις δικιο παρα να κανω φωτο για πλακα...νομιζωοτι ετσι ειναι,και θα γλυτωσω και το μπανιο.
> ακη γραφεις 24/24 και 10 χρονια.....για ξανακοιταξετο λιγο....ο μετασχηματιστης σιγουρα θα δουλευει 20 χρονια η λαμπα ποτε...



Δεν θα σχολιάσω Γιάννη μου μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε και κρινόμαστε απο τα αυτονόητα και τα γραφόμενα, όπως καταλαβαίνω έχεις μεγάλη "εμπειρία" στο βουνό οπότε και καταλαβαίνεις το 24/24h και αν τα 5 λεπτά αλλαγής μιάς λάμπας και αν οι διακοπές ρεύματος, και άν οι διακοπές συντήρησεις εξοπλισμού ήταν μέσα σε 10 χρόνια 5-25 ώρες δεν αλλάζει το 24/24h...βασική μας πρώτη ενέργεια είναι η συλλογή δεδομένων &  μετρήσεων & η στατιστική αλλιώς δεν πάει...the end.
Αν μπορέσεις όποτε μπορέσεις το νήμα ελπίζω να είναι ανοιχτό να δώσεις φώτο και τα φώτα σου.
Να τα εκατοστήσεις...

----------


## john micros

> ΕΕΕΕΕ και τα καινούρια. Για να δούμε που πήγε από τις λυχνίες.



ειμαστε εδω αν θες κωστα....και αυτα φευγουν για πεταμα σε λιγο...αλλαζουν εποχες και τεχνολογιες........τα στρατιωτακια στην σειρα και προσθετουμε τα βαττ....αρκει να υπαρχει χωρος......LINEAR R&S TV BROAD BAND LDMOS FET BLF 861A400-860MHZ 2KW out 10mw in-2 2Α.jpgμολις καει καποιο ανοιγει και μια τρυπα στο σημειο.....για να μην πεταχτει τροχιζεις ολο το κοματι και δουλευεις με τα υπολοιπα αν εισαι τυχερος.....

----------


## john micros

> Δεν θα σχολιάσω Γιάννη μου μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε και κρινόμαστε απο τα αυτονόητα και τα γραφόμενα, όπως καταλαβαίνω έχεις μεγάλη "εμπειρία" στο βουνό οπότε και καταλαβαίνεις το 24/24h και αν τα 5 λεπτά αλλαγής μιάς λάμπας και αν οι διακοπές ρεύματος, και άν οι διακοπές συντήρησεις εξοπλισμού ήταν μέσα σε 10 χρόνια 5-25 ώρες δεν αλλάζει το 24/24h...βασική μας πρώτη ενέργεια είναι η συλλογή δεδομένων &  μετρήσεων & η στατιστική αλλιώς δεν πάει...the end.
> Αν μπορέσεις όποτε μπορέσεις το νήμα ελπίζω να είναι ανοιχτό να δώσεις φώτο και τα φώτα σου.
> Να τα εκατοστήσεις...



μην παθιαζεσαι και μην αγχωνεσαι με τις κατασκευες......το σωστο ηταν να υπηρχε ρολοι ωρων λειτουργιας επανω στο λινεαρ να βλεπεις ποσες ωρες σου κρατα καθε λυχνια....και η διαφορα που εχουν βαση αλλων ψιλων γραμματων μετα τον τυπο τους ,γιατι βγαινουν πολλες παρτιδες....αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει και μεγαλη σημασια ..... οταν θα εχω λιγη ορεξη για βρωμα θα σου βγαλω μερικες φωτο καθως και αυτα που δουλευαμε την εποχη του 80, για 4cx...μιλω, παντως η τελεια κατασκευη ειναι αυτη που ανεβασε ο παναγιωτης.τυχερος οποιος το πηρε εστω και για διακοσμηση στο σαλονι....αν θυμαμαι καλα σου λειπει η καμιναδα [αν δεν κανω λαθος] που σημαινει μειωση ζωης κατα 30%.αντεγραψε μηχανολογικα αν μπορεις για βελτιωσεις τον πανο.
τωρα που το ειδα σου λειπει η καμιναδα και ο πυκνωτης της ανοδου θελει αλλαγη με ειδικο για RF, αυτος εχει πολυ μεγαλες απωλειες σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες...1006_α.jpgβασεις κ καμιναδε&#96.JPGαυτος που εχεις απο ανοικτο καφε χρωμα θα ειχει γινει μαυρος και χωριτικοτητα .....αγνωστη και παλλόμενη.

----------


## dovegroup

> μην παθιαζεσαι και μην αγχωνεσαι με τις κατασκευες......το σωστο ηταν να υπηρχε ρολοι ωρων λειτουργιας επανω στο λινεαρ να βλεπεις ποσες ωρες σου κρατα καθε λυχνια....και η διαφορα που εχουν βαση αλλων ψιλων γραμματων μετα τον τυπο τους ,γιατι βγαινουν πολλες παρτιδες....αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει και μεγαλη σημασια ..... οταν θα εχω λιγη ορεξη για βρωμα θα σου βγαλω μερικες φωτο καθως και αυτα που δουλευαμε την εποχη του 80, για 4cx...μιλω, παντως η τελεια κατασκευη ειναι αυτη που ανεβασε ο παναγιωτης.τυχερος οποιος το πηρε εστω και για διακοσμηση στο σαλονι....αν θυμαμαι καλα σου λειπει η καμιναδα [αν δεν κανω λαθος] που σημαινει μειωση ζωης κατα 30%.αντεγραψε μηχανολογικα αν μπορεις για βελτιωσεις τον πανο.



Γιάννη μου δεν παθιάζομαι μόλις είδα οτι διόρθωσες το post #29   για τις λάμπες που έχεις και εγώ μετά απο τόσα χρόνια κόλλησα πρίν 20 ημέρες πως η 4-400 βγάζει 1KW ξεχνώντας πως την δούλευα 2 x 4-400 στους 90Mc, μεγαλώνουμε και το ακατοίκητο χάνει μνήμη το παθαίνω συχνά πλέον, το νήμα ξεκίνησε το 2006 και το ανασύρατε το 2013, η καμινάδα έχει ξεχαστεί στη φώτο ήταν τελφόν που αγκάλιαζε και την βάση, ο σαλίγγαρος είναι πού αρκετός και πίστεψε με κανένα πρόβλημα ζωής της λάμπας...άλλωστε τότε φτιάχτηκε σε 3 ημέρες με φτωχικά υλικά οτι είχαμε το είπα παραπάνω, ωρομετρητές και λοιπές πολυτέλειες τότε...φαντάσου το φτιάξαμε για ενα καλοκαίρι και κράτησε μέχρι σήμερα οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...
Μέσος χρόνος ζωής λάμπας δύσκολο να θυμηθώ πάντως πάνω απο χρόνο θα έλεγα.
Παρακάτω μερικές απο την οικογένεια λαμπίτσες απο την πολύ προσωπική μου συλλογή.
4cx250b.jpg4cx250bc.jpg4cx250bm.jpg4x150a.jpg7609.jpg

----------


## dovegroup

> ...τωρα
> An  που το ειδα σου λειπει η καμιναδα και ο πυκνωτης της ανοδου θελει αλλαγη με ειδικο για RF, αυτος εχει πολυ μεγαλες απωλειες σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες...



Τι πυκνωτή προτείνεις?
Προφανώς εννοείς το μονωτήρα που πέφτει επάνω του το πηνίο (Δεν είναι πυκνωτής) δεν υπάρχει εκεί πυκνωτής...μόνο μεταβλητός υπάρχει και αύριο θα μάθω αν είναι μαύρος που δεν θα είναι με τπτ..

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη μου δεν παθιάζομαι μόλις είδα οτι διόρθωσες το post #29   για τις λάμπες που έχεις και εγώ μετά απο τόσα χρόνια κόλλησα πρίν 20 ημέρες πως η 4-400 βγάζει 1KW ξεχνώντας πως την δούλευα 2 x 4-400 στους 90Mc, μεγαλώνουμε και το ακατοίκητο χάνει μνήμη το παθαίνω συχνά πλέον, το νήμα ξεκίνησε το 2006 και το ανασύρατε το 2013, η καμινάδα έχει ξεχαστεί στη φώτο ήταν τελφόν που αγκάλιαζε και την βάση, ο σαλίγγαρος είναι πού αρκετός και πίστεψε με κανένα πρόβλημα ζωής της λάμπας...άλλωστε τότε φτιάχτηκε σε 3 ημέρες με φτωχικά υλικά οτι είχαμε το είπα παραπάνω, ωρομετρητές και λοιπές πολυτέλειες τότε...φαντάσου το φτιάξαμε για ενα καλοκαίρι και κράτησε μέχρι σήμερα οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...
> Μέσος χρόνος ζωής λάμπας δύσκολο να θυμηθώ πάντως πάνω απο χρόνο θα έλεγα.
> Παρακάτω μερικές απο την οικογένεια λαμπίτσες απο την πολύ προσωπική μου συλλογή.
> 4cx250b.jpg4cx250bc.jpg4cx250bm.jpg4x150a.jpg7609.jpg



 :Wink: *δεν εχω διωρθωσει εγω τιποτα μονο συμπληρωνω....παω πισω να το δω. μην ανεβαζεις φωτο απο νετ.....τις εχουμε δει αυτες.εχω μνημη ελεφαντα και φημηζομαι γι αυτο....οταν αρχισω και τα χανω...σιγουρα*  :Biggrin: θα το καταλαβω ​δεοντως...
*το παθος οδηγει σε περιεργα μονοπατια..........οποτε εχεις ακομη 5,000 ωρες στοναερα μονο με αυτες.....
ειλικρινά δεν σε καταλαβαινω......τι εννοης οτι κρατησε μεχρι σημερα;;;;δεν κουραζονται τα μεταλλα,η δουλευουν η οχι.
*δεν εχω διωρθωσει τιποτα....απλως απαντω στον κωστα #20 που βρηκε δυο λυχνιες .....εκει που λεει ΑΑΑ ....ειναι ο κωστας.....

----------


## john micros

> Τι πυκνωτή προτείνεις?
> Προφανώς εννοείς το μονωτήρα που πέφτει επάνω του το πηνίο (Δεν είναι πυκνωτής) δεν υπάρχει εκεί πυκνωτής...μόνο μεταβλητός υπάρχει και αύριο θα μάθω αν είναι μαύρος που δεν θα είναι με τπτ..



στην ανοδο της λυχνιας υπαρχει ενας κεραμικος πυκνωτης 1000 pFπου παει στο πηνιο εξοδου....αυτον εννοω.εαν δεν καταφερεις να βρεις αυτον που εχω στην φωτο [ειδικο για RF]βαλε τρις/τεσσερις παραλληλα 270 pFγιατι δεν αντεχουν αυτοι οι πυκνωτες μεγαλα ρευματα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.....και μίκρυνε την αποσταση του RFCαπο την ανοδο.....εχει μεγαλο συρμα για τηνανοδο....πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστο σε μηκος.

----------


## john micros

> στην ανοδο της λυχνιας υπαρχει ενας κεραμικος πυκνωτης 1000 pFπου παει στο πηνιο εξοδου....αυτον εννοω.εαν δεν καταφερεις να βρεις αυτον που εχω στην φωτο [ειδικο για RF]βαλε τρις/τεσσερις παραλληλα 270 pFγιατι δεν αντεχουν αυτοι οι πυκνωτες μεγαλα ρευματα σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.....και μίκρυνε την αποσταση του RFCαπο την ανοδο.....εχει μεγαλο συρμα για τηνανοδο....πρεπει να ειναι ελαχιστο σε μηκος.



top_210.jpgαυτα τα δυο εννοω
επισης κοιταζοντας σημερα απο την αρχη ....ειδα οτι εχει επανω 250 ,[γιατι το καπελο της ειναι κυλινδρικο ενω στις 150 ειναι φρεζατο παντα....και το επομενο απο που βγαινει;;;;
ακης 1.JPG 400 βαττ απο 250;;;;πρεπει να κοιταξης ξανα το data γιατι αυτες οι σειρες δεν βγαζουν τετοια ισχυ ποτε, τουλαχιστον απο οτι βλεπω εγω.

προσθετω και μια συζητηση επαγγελματιων οσο αναφορα την 4CX150A.....
ακης 4.JPG

----------


## dovegroup

> top_210.jpgαυτα τα δυο εννοω
> επισης κοιταζοντας σημερα απο την αρχη ....ειδα οτι εχει επανω 250 ,[γιατι το καπελο της ειναι κυλινδρικο ενω στις 150 ειναι φρεζατο παντα....και το επομενο απο που βγαινει;;;;
> ακης 1.JPG 400 βαττ απο 250;;;;πρεπει να κοιταξης ξανα το data γιατι αυτες οι σειρες δεν βγαζουν τετοια ισχυ ποτε, τουλαχιστον απο οτι βλεπω εγω.
> 
> προσθετω και μια συζητηση επαγγελματιων οσο αναφορα την 4CX150A.....
> ακης 4.JPG



Γιάννη μου δεν έχω χρόνο για φροντιστήριο σε επίπεδο "επαγγελματίων" σήμερα Δευτέρα στο "ίδρυμα" δοκιμάζουμε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό για την τεχνολογία κολλήσεων SMD/SMT, θα σου λύσω όλες τις απορίες σου εν καιρώ.

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη μου δεν έχω χρόνο για φροντιστήριο σε επίπεδο "επαγγελματίων" σήμερα Δευτέρα στο "ίδρυμα" δοκιμάζουμε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό για την τεχνολογία κολλήσεων SMD/SMT, θα σου λύσω όλες τις απορίες σου εν καιρώ.



ΩΡΑΙΟΣ :Smile: ......ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα εως αριστα. παντως για αρχη βαλε τον καθηγητη να μας ξεκολλησει μερικα....οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα να δουμε αν τραβα....σε ανηφορα.προβλεπω να τρελαθης στο γελιο :Lol: ......

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πάντως παιδιά αυτό που ξέρω (και έχω δει, αφού έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου δεκάδες λάμπες που έχουν πουληθεί στην αγορά) είναι πως 4CX150 δεν υπήρξε ποτέ και απλά έτσι τις έλεγαν στην "πιάτσα" τις 4Χ150. 
Επίσης δεν τις είχαν ούτε τα βιβλία της Eimac, όπως αυτό εδώ.
Επίσης και μια αναζήτηση στο google για εικόνες 4CX150 τις γυάλινες βγάζει και απλά τις ονομάζουν κάποιοι 4CX150.

----------


## john micros

> Πάντως παιδιά αυτό που ξέρω (και έχω δει, αφού έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια μου δεκάδες λάμπες που έχουν πουληθεί στην αγορά) είναι πως 4CX150 δεν υπήρξε ποτέ και απλά έτσι τις έλεγαν στην "πιάτσα" τις 4Χ150. 
> Επίσης δεν τις είχαν ούτε τα βιβλία της Eimac, όπως αυτό εδώ.
> Επίσης και μια αναζήτηση στο google για εικόνες 4CX150 τις γυάλινες βγάζει και απλά τις ονομάζουν κάποιοι 4CX150.



αυτο που θυμαμαι εγω παντως γιωργο ειναι οτι μονο το νουμερο κοιταγαμε τοτε και  δευτερον απλως να μην ειναι τα νηματα σε 26 βολτ και δεν συμφωνουν με τον μετασχηματιστη μας. σε μια περιοδο η 250 ειχε ακριβύνει τοσο πολυ λογω ζητησης που παιρναμε 350 στα 3/4 της 250. καποια αλλη στιγμη ειχαν εξαφανιστει ολες οι ομοαξονικες και τις παιρναμε απο εξω. στην αμερικη απο οτι ξερω κυκλοφορούν κανονικα ολες. τωρα ουδολως νομιζω μας ενδιαφερει αν ειναι γιαλινη,κεραμικη η πλαστική. παντως στην αρχη που παιρναμε απο εκποιησεις στρατιωτικων μηχανηματων ηταν ολες κεραμικες. στην επισημη σελιδα τους η γραμμη αυτη μονο ειναι σε γκρι χρωμμα και γραφει Χ που σημαινει αλλαγη προιοντος. ειχαν βγαλει και εναν αλλο τυπο 250 BS που ειχαν κανει αλλαγη στην στηριξη των νηματων[ ῶσ βελτιωση] και δεν μπορουσες να την δουλεψεις οριζοντια [την απέσυραν]. παντως εχουν διαφορες μεταξυ τους αν πιασουμε τα ακρα, αν ομως ζηταμε μια ισχυ με λιγες ρυθμίσεις κατα μερος, ολες μας κανουν και περισσοτερο η 350 αρκει να εχουμε επάρκεια τροφοδοτικου.οι 150 εχουν κεφαλι φρεζατο και ολες οι υπολοιπες κυλινδρικο.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> αυτο που θυμαμαι εγω παντως γιωργο ειναι οτι μονο το νουμερο κοιταγαμε τοτε και  δευτερον απλως να μην ειναι τα νηματα σε 26 βολτ και δεν συμφωνουν με τον μετασχηματιστη μας. σε μια περιοδο η 250 ειχε ακριβύνει τοσο πολυ λογω ζητησης που παιρναμε 350 στα 3/4 της 250. καποια αλλη στιγμη ειχαν εξαφανιστει ολες οι ομοαξονικες και τις παιρναμε απο εξω. στην αμερικη απο οτι ξερω κυκλοφορούν κανονικα ολες. τωρα ουδολως νομιζω μας ενδιαφερει αν ειναι γιαλινη,κεραμικη η πλαστική. παντως στην αρχη που παιρναμε απο εκποιησεις στρατιωτικων μηχανηματων ηταν ολες κεραμικες. στην επισημη σελιδα τους η γραμμη αυτη μονο ειναι σε γκρι χρωμμα και γραφει Χ που σημαινει αλλαγη προιοντος. ειχαν βγαλει και εναν αλλο τυπο 250 BS που ειχαν κανει αλλαγη στην στηριξη των νηματων[ ῶσ βελτιωση] και δεν μπορουσες να την δουλεψεις οριζοντια [την απέσυραν]. παντως εχουν διαφορες μεταξυ τους αν πιασουμε τα ακρα, αν ομως ζηταμε μια ισχυ με λιγες ρυθμίσεις κατα μερος, ολες μας κανουν και περισσοτερο η 350 αρκει να εχουμε επάρκεια τροφοδοτικου.οι 150 εχουν κεφαλι φρεζατο και ολες οι υπολοιπες κυλινδρικο.



Καλα,μιλαμε οτι μετα απο 23 χρονια (1990) που ειχα αγοραση απο καταστημα-παλαιοπωλειο μοναστηρακιου ''τοτε'' 2 φαρακια 4CX250B και 4CX250FG ,,ΤΩΡΑ ''εμαθα'' ΓΙΑΤΙ η ρημαδα η 4CX250FG ΔΕΝ δουλευε με τιποτα....... :Biggrin:  .......πουτ@να επαρχια,μια ζωη πισω εισαι,εισουν και θα εισαι........το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν ακομα και οι λαμπες και τα λοιπα υλικα..........κεφι δεν υπαρχη για να ξαναμονταριστουν  :Confused1: .......

----------


## WIZARD

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μας ξυπνάτε μνήμες, και έχουμε ακόμα εκείνες τις ράδιο-ερασιτεχνικες ανησυχίες.
> Μιας και πιάσαμε το θέμα, υπήρχε και η 7034 (4Χ150 Α) χωρίς γυαλακι και η 7609 (με γυαλακι).
> Θα συμφωνήσω πως, δεν υπάρχει 4CX150, παρά μόνον 4Χ150 και οι ξαδέρφες της.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45139Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45140http://tubedata.tubes.se/sheets/164/4/4X150A.pdf
> http://tubedata.tubes.se/sheets/140/7/7034.pdf
> 
> ακόμα γυαλίζουν οι άτιμες , και με προκαλούν.
> Μετά τιμής
> Κωνσταντίνος




δεν ξερω αν ειχατε εκει κατω,
*παντως υπηρχαν* 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=4CX150

http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php...3-4CX150-VALVE

http://www.google.gr/#output=search&...w=1024&bih=629

----------


## dovegroup

> δεν ξερω αν ειχατε εκει κατω,
> *παντως υπηρχαν* 
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=4CX150
> 
> http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php...3-4CX150-VALVE
> 
> http://www.google.gr/#output=search&...w=1024&bih=629



Γιάννη αν μου δείξεις φώτο (οχι απο photoshop) και αν η cpi το επιβεβαιώσει τότε τι να πώ...έχω όλα τα datasheet τους μέχρι σήμερα απο το 1956 δεν υπάρχει ρε παιδιά είναι λάθος...
Σε αυτά που έβαλες γράφουν πραγματικά ότι θέλουν και ότι τους κατέβει "είναι επαγγελματίες βλέπεις" ...κεραμική 4CX150 με την αυτή κωδική ονομασία δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## radioamateur

Αν και το συγκεριμένο linear δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο από πλευράς κατασκευής για ιστορικούς και μόνο λόγους παραθέτω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.Καλό οφθαλμόλουτρο σε όλους





 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## dovegroup

Radioamateur καλώς τον τι μας δείχνεις βρέ όλα σε ένα..βομβίτσα ρε σύ είναι?
Ομως θα σε μαλώσω αυτό τα "πυκνωτάκια" εκεί κάτω τα "πορσελάνινα" στην άνοδο τα σταθερά παραλληλόγραμα λέω αυτό που έχει ενώσει άνοδο με το πηνίο ανόδου & το άλλο στο RFC δεν έχει χάσει χωρητικότητα? 
Είναι δεν είναι σχεδόν 1pf (ώχ 1.25pf να τα αφήσω θα τα πάρετε)...εγώ χθές και σήμερα  έμαθα οτι είναι πυκνωτής αυτό μέχρι τώρα το ήξερα μονωτήρα-αποστάτη (μην πάει ο νούς σου σε άλλες εποχές)...δεν σου έχει σκάσει ακόμη, αν όχι βάλε απλούς πυκνωτές στα 6kv πολλούς μαζί να έχει μπούγιο και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, επίσης τι RFC είναι αυτό βρέ τόσο μικρό και τόσο μακρυά απο την άνοδο δεν το φοβάσαι...θα λακίσει? :Lol: 
Επίσης έμαθα πως δεν βγάζει η 4CX250Β 400W και λέει ψέματα φρικτά το datasheet της eimac, εγώ, και η μία απο τις Bird μου... :Confused1: 
Εμαθα οτι είμαι μυθομανείς και οτι κατεβάζω απο το net φωτογραφίες δήθεν προσωπικής μου συλλογής που δεν έχω... :Tongue2: 
Αύριο πάω ψυχανάλυση σε "επαγγελματία" ψυχαναλυτή και θα φέρω και πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων...απο μαιευτήρα!!! :Biggrin: 
Κι ύστερα υπάρχει η απορία γιατί δεν γράφει κόσμος εδώ μέσα... :Sad: 
Κωσταντίνε και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις μην τα σβύσετε αυτά σας παρακαλώ...όπως έπεσε τρολάρισμα σε αυτό το νήμα έτσι κάπως μου ήρθε...δικαίωμα...καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω. :Rolleyes: 
Πέρα απο πλάκα τώρα ο εξόδου φλόγες δεν βγάζει πολύ πυκνός δεν είναι? λές να είναι πετρογκάζι?
Ωραίος ευχαριστούμε για την φώτο πολύ καλά...

----------


## john micros

> Γιάννη αν μου δείξεις φώτο (οχι απο photoshop) και αν η cpi το επιβεβαιώσει τότε τι να πώ...έχω όλα τα datasheet τους μέχρι σήμερα απο το 1956 δεν υπάρχει ρε παιδιά είναι λάθος...
> Σε αυτά που έβαλες γράφουν πραγματικά ότι θέλουν και ότι τους κατέβει "είναι επαγγελματίες βλέπεις" ...κεραμική 4CX150 με την αυτή κωδική ονομασία δεν υπάρχει...



ενας επαγγελματιας που κανει σερβις σε επαγγελματικους σταθμους δεν γραφει οτι του κατεβει.....με συγχωρεις παρα πολυ. τωρα αν θεωρεις οτι εσυ εχεις περισσοτερες γνωσεις και μορφωση και πληροφορηση απο εναν επαγγελματια......ενταξει με συγχωρεις. φωτο θα ανεβασω σιγουρα οταν θα εχω διαθεση για βιολογικο πλυσιμο και να υποστω την ταλαιπωρια του ψαξιματος αν και το σωστοτερο και  το πιο ανώδυνο ειναι να πω οτι ειμαστε ολοι εμεις  παραφρονες και εσυ που ασχολησαι καθε καλοκαιρι με αυτά εχεις δικιο. ενταξει οτι πεις .....ειναι και η google λαθος και οι κινεζοι που βγαζουν τα αντιγραφα;;;;οταν θα φτασεις στο ενα δακτυλακι του PAUL θα το ξανασυζητησουμε.και κατι αλλο πολυ σοβαρο.....μα πολυ σοβαρο.....μα πολυ σοβαρο δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος καποιος επειδη υπαρχει καποια απορια/διαφορα /ἔνημερωση/σκοπιμοτητα να καθεται να σου βρισκει σελιδες PDF φωτο η οτι αλλο ζητησης. νομιζω και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν κανω λαθος σε αυτα. τωρα αν μπορεις να πεις στον οποιονδηποτε paul οτι βαζεις ασφαλεια στο σκριν το λιγοτερο που θα σου πει ειναι " ἑυχαριστω και καληνυκτα ". δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση να θεωρεις νομο αυτα που λεμε εμεις...εσυ θα κανεις οτι νομιζεις...
θα σου ανεβασω το λινκ του ανθρωπου και διαβασετο....αν θες.
ωφειλω και μια φωτο της μηχανης στον κωστα ,μετα τον κεραυνο τι βγαζει....την οποια θα ανεβασω αυριο βραδυ.

αυτο ειναι το πιο ωραιο που ειπες........[[[[[[Σε αυτά που έβαλες γράφουν πραγματικά ότι θέλουν και ότι τους κατέβει "είναι επαγγελματίες βλέπεις" ]]]]]]και αυτο νομιζω οτι ηξεραν οτι οι δυο μας εχουμε μια διαφορα και προσπαθουν οι ανθρωποι  :Wink:  να με καλυψουν...αυτη η google πολυ με συμπαθει τελικα.ξεχασε το κοιταξε να διορθώσεις και να φερεις το μηχανημα σε σημειο σωστης λειτουργιας και δεν μου καιγεται καρφακι αν την ονομαζαν και 4CXDFS 150 RSTE......αδιαφορώ πληρως. Αν βγαλεις τα βαττ που λεει ο κατασκευαστης....εστω 10% λιγοτερα ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΤΕ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.σε λιγο το λινκ....
 ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ......http://www.engineeringradio.us/blog/
κανεις επιθεση στον radioamateur για να καλυψεις την ασχετοσυνη;;;; σου εβαλε φωτο να δεις πως ειναι οι σωστη κατασκευη.....εσυ δεν φτανει που ΠΕΡΝΑΣ 400 βαττ απο ενα πυκνωτη στα 3 kv κεραμικο......εχεις και τα πηνια της εξοδου αναποδα. οποτε......βλεπουμε .....βλεπουμε.....βλεπουμε τελευταια τεχνολογια της RCA.καποιος αλλος ερωτευμενος με τον γιατρα μας ειπε οτι εαν βαλουμε τοροντιαλ θα μας βγαλει........865743 βαττ αρκει να ειναι γιατρα ο μετασχηματιστης....στους 144 παρακαλωωω.
τωρα σου φταιει και ο κωστας;;;; ελεος ακη *
και ερωτω......οπως εχεις τα πηνια σου σου δειχνει η γεφυρα 400 βαττ.....ασφαλως και δεν χρειαζεται να απαντησης.*

----------


## dovegroup

*Γιάννη μου μήν ψάξεις έλεος πιστεύω βρέ για να το λές εσύ κάτι θα ξέρεις...μην παθιάζεσε…βλέπω πως παθιάζεσε…γιατί?

*[QUOTE=john micros;610081]
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIMAC-4CX150A-RF-POWER-TUBES-qty-4-/321158470987?pt=US_Radio_Comm_Tubes&hash=item4ac68  95d4b 

ριξτε και μια ματια εδω τι υπαρχει..... http://www.cpii.com/library.cfm/9[/QUOTE]

*Εδώ έλεγες πώς έχεις…τελικά έχεις...αλλά μην ψάξεις σε παρακαλώ θα εκτεθώ αν είναι για αυτό να εκτεθώ χαλάλη βρέ...*

[QUOTE=john micros;610113]υπαρχει...αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας....στο υπογειο καπου εχω καμμια δεκαρια μαζι με 250,γιατι τοτε βαζαμε 350.τωρα αν εννοεις οτι δεν βρίσκεις στο εμποριο,εχει ο βενιερης...σε αλμυρη τιμη,και μαλιστα και την G ομοαξονικη για τηλεοπτικη χρηση. δεν εχω ζητησει απο το εγχωριο εμποριο πολλα χρονια λυχνιες και δεν ξερω τι παιζει. ο χρηστος παντως εχει οποια θες ακομη. http://hamradiosz.info/sk-630a-tube-socket-eimac-johnson-usa-4cx150-4cx250-chiminey[/QUOTE]

*Πάμε στοιχηματάκι πώς δεν έχει 4**CX**150?* *G**...θα έχει γιατί να μην έχει…άλλωστε...*





> δεν μπαινει ασφαλεια στα 50ma [ασε που δεν υπαρχει], αλλα δεν κανει και τιποτα. αν δεν εχει σταθεροποιημενη ταση στο σκριν παιζουν σε μεγαλο βαθμο με το παιχνιδι του συντονισμου. παντοτε εχει εν σειρα το σκριν αντισταση και οι "πονηροι", βαζουν μια 47 ΩΜ/1/2 ΒΑΤΤ[μισο βαττ] ακριβως για ασφαλεια.
> οι πυκνωτες της βασης δεν αντικαθιστανται με τιποτα [σχεδον] γιατι ειναι σε τετοια ισομερη αποσταση οι πυκνωτες ωστε το λαμαρινακι που αποτελεί την εξωτερικη επαφη του σκριν της λυχνιας [εκτος απο το πιν] να μην συντονιζει πουθενα και να γειωνει την τυχον RF της ανοδου που περνα απο το εξαερισμο της βασεως προς το σκριν και το οδηγο..οταν χρειαζονται επι πλεον πικνωτες.....συμβαινουν αλλα πραγματα....για να δουλεψει στους 450 MCπρεπει να εισαι γνωστης της RF. ενα καλο βοηθημα για αυτες τις συχνοτητες με πληρεις κατασκευες ειναι το VHF/UHF MANUAL.τωρα αν κλεισεις την ανοδο και τροφοδοτηται μονο το σκριν τοτε τραβα 45 ma [πχ] ,αν ανοιξης την ανοδο τοτε πεφτουν στα 25 ma. αν μετρησης την ταση [στο σκριν]την ωρα που δουλευει η ανοδος και κλεινοντας την ανοδο, θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες στο σκριν [ταση]. και σε τελικη αναλυση ο καθε ενας την δουλευει οπως θελει, αρκει να μην την παρει στο χερι.



*Εδώ αγνοείς την ύπαρξη βασικών εξαρτημάτων π.χ. 50* *ma* *ασφάλεια να σε βοηθήσω λοιπόν.*
http://uk.farnell.com/fuses_cartridg...a/pg/110131950





> καλως οτι πεις.
> 
> *SK-630A Tube Socket by EIMAC/JOHNSON-USA for 4CX150,4CX250…with CHIMINEY new*
> 
> ham radio #
> 
> *Hamradioszʼs review of the SK-630A Tube Socket by EIMAC/JOHNSON-USA for 4CX150,4CX250…with CHIMINEY new .*
> 
> You are bidding for 1 (one) piece of sk-630a/124-115 tube socket desig



*Εδώ εμφανίζεις έναν φιδέμπορα που δεν ξέρει τα πουλάει και τι γράφει για αντικειμενική πηγή πληροφόρησης μάλιστα…η* *cpi* *θα γελάει πάρα πολύ…*





> το 4 σημαίνει τετροδος
> το C σημαινει ψυξη με αερα
> το w σημαινει ψυξη με νερο
> και ακολουθουν τα υπολοιπα που χαρακτηριζουν τον τυπο της λυχνιας
> το τελευταιο γραμμα χαρακτηριζει την ταση των νηματων
> και ολα αυτα βαση της εταιρειας κατασκευης
> 
> 
> τωρα για να δουλευει 10++ χρονια νομιζω οτι ξεπερασε κατι χρονια τις ωρες λειτουργιας του κατασκευαστη.....
> *δεν αποχωριζομαι ποτε εξαρτηματα η οργανα,γιατι περασα πολλες ωρες με αυτα και εχω συνδεθει ψυχολογικα μαζι τους, αλλα και δεν υπαρχει και κανενας λογος.*



*Εδώ μαθαίνω κωδικοποίηση* *eimac* *από την αρχή δάσκαλε!!!*
*(Για λόγους ηλικίας αφού είπες πως είσαι 56+ και ευγενείας θα σε αποκαλώ έτσι)!*
*Επίσης μαθαίνω πως σύμφωνα με εσένα όπως το καταλαβαίνεις πως ένα μηχάνημα με λάμπα το δουλεύω για 10 χρόνια + με την ίδια λάμπα…μάλιστα…έ από κάπου πρέπει να πιαστείς…για να συνεχίσει η εκτόνωση…*
*Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μας δείξεις τα λαμπιόνια ε όπως «σκέφτεσαι» και  ενεργείς δάσκαλε θα το «πάμε»…*





> εχω δωσει στην αρχη ολον τον πινακα απο την EIMAC, αν τον ανοιξουμε θα δουμε και τους χαρακτηρισμους αλλα και τους τροπους λειτουργιας....ριχτε μια ματια εχει και ολη την θεωρεια για τις αντιστασεις που ρωτησε....τωρα Ακη.....ειμαι 56 χρονων .....θα κατεβω στο υπογειο να ψαχνω λαμπες πριν 20-30 χρονια για νατις βγαλω φωτο;;ασφαλως και δεν ξερεις ποσα πραγματα θα πρεπει να μετακομησω και ειναι πιο ευκολο να πω οτι εχεις δικιο παρα να κανω φωτο για πλακα...νομιζω οτι ετσι ειναι,και θα γλυτωσω και το μπανιο.
> ακη γραφεις 24/24 και 10 χρονια.....για ξανακοιταξετο λιγο....ο μετασχηματιστης σιγουρα θα δουλευει 20 χρονια η λαμπα ποτε...



*Τον πίνακα ποιόν πίνακα μόνο* *link* *βλέπω που για να ψάξεις θα φάς καμμιά μέρα…*
*Δεν σου ζήτησα να ψάξεις απλά να σκεφτείς την πιθανότητα λάθους σου…* 
*Ε είπαμε από κάπου να «κρεμαστούμε» πάλι τα ίδια (ενώ έχω απαντήσει) με τα 10+ οπότε μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνεις πραγματικά με κουράζει αυτό.*





> μην παθιαζεσαι και μην αγχωνεσαι με τις κατασκευες......το σωστο ηταν να υπηρχε ρολοι ωρων λειτουργιας επανω στο λινεαρ να βλεπεις ποσες ωρες σου κρατα καθε λυχνια....και η διαφορα που εχουν βαση αλλων ψιλων γραμματων μετα τον τυπο τους ,γιατι βγαινουν πολλες παρτιδες....αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχει και μεγαλη σημασια ..... οταν θα εχω λιγη ορεξη για βρωμα θα σου βγαλω μερικες φωτο καθως και αυτα που δουλευαμε την εποχη του 80, για 4cx...μιλω, παντως η τελεια κατασκευη ειναι αυτη που ανεβασε ο παναγιωτης.τυχερος οποιος το πηρε εστω και για διακοσμηση στο σαλονι....αν θυμαμαι καλα σου λειπει η καμιναδα [αν δεν κανω λαθος] που σημαινει μειωση ζωης κατα 30%.αντεγραψε μηχανολογικα αν μπορεις για βελτιωσεις τον πανο.
> τωρα που το ειδα σου λειπει η καμιναδα και ο πυκνωτης της ανοδου θελει αλλαγη με ειδικο για RF, αυτος εχει πολυ μεγαλες απωλειες σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες...αυτος που εχεις απο ανοικτο καφε χρωμα θα ειχει γινει μαυρος και χωριτικοτητα .....αγνωστη και παλλόμενη.



*Εδώ στο δικό μου πυκνωτής δεν υπάρχει σε σειρά με την άνοδο σταθερός, δίσκος,* *unelco**,* *semco**,* *yagamoto* *κλπ…που τον βλέπεις, αποστάτης είναι, είναι δυνατόν να κάνεις τέτοιο λάθος επαγγελματίας άνθρωπος?*





> *δεν εχω διωρθωσει εγω τιποτα μονο συμπληρωνω....παω πισω να το δω. μην ανεβαζεις φωτο απο νετ.....τις εχουμε δει αυτες.εχω μνημη ελεφαντα και φημηζομαι γι αυτο....οταν αρχισω και τα χανω...σιγουρα*  θα το καταλαβω ​δεοντως...
> *το παθος οδηγει σε περιεργα μονοπατια..........οποτε εχεις ακομη 5,000 ωρες στοναερα μονο με αυτες.....*
> *ειλικρινά δεν σε καταλαβαινω......τι εννοης οτι κρατησε μεχρι σημερα;;;;δεν κουραζονται τα μεταλλα,η δουλευουν η οχι.*
> δεν εχω διωρθωσει τιποτα....απλως απαντω στον κωστα #20 που βρηκε δυο λυχνιες .....εκει που λεει ΑΑΑ ....ειναι ο κωστας.....



*Σωστά τι να διορθώσεις…συμπλήρωνε να σε θαυμάζω…*
*Από* *net* *δεν είναι* *kardia* *μου αυτά που βλέπεις είναι εντελώς προσωπικά κομμάτια και αν ήσουν λίγο σχετικός και προσεκτικός με το spor υπολογιστής θα έβλεπες πότε τραβήχτηκαν και με τη κάμερα…*
*Αφού όμως έχει μνήμη ελέφαντα και είσαι υπερήφανος και για αυτό σε παρακαλώ με αποδείξεις να με αποκαλείς ψεύτη και όχι απλά να πετάς λασπίτσα…ξέρεις το να χάνεις μνήμη κάνει καλό σου μιλώ από προσωπική εμπειρία αναγκάζεσαι εκ των πραγμάτων να μην ψεύδεσαι…οπότε θα το καταλάβεις αυτό που σου λέω…δεόντως, το άσχημο είναι "η σχιζοειδής διαταραχή προσωπικότητας" που απέκτησε ένας καταπληκτικός μου φίλος και με αποκαλεί «μάστορα» γι αυτόν μπορώ να στεναχωρηθώ για όλα τα άλλα με τπτ.*
*Αραγε το πάθος εμένα οδηγεί σε περίεργα μονοπάτια? Μέχρι τώρα ποιος άραγε έχει χάσει την ψυχραιμία του?*
*Ακούγοντας την «συμβουλή» σου αποφάσισα σήμερα να δώσω σε ένα φίλο ειδήμονα στην αντοχής υλικών την εντολή να βγάλει ακτινογραφίες και φωτογραφίες στο σασί μπάς και έχουμε ρωγμές και θα σου πώ….αν έχουμε κομμένος ο αέρας δεν ξαναπετάει το εργαλείο.*




> αυτα τα δυο εννοω
> επισης κοιταζοντας σημερα απο την αρχη ....ειδα οτι εχει επανω 250 ,[γιατι το καπελο της ειναι κυλινδρικο ενω στις 150 ειναι φρεζατο παντα....και το επομενο απο που βγαινει;;;;
> 400 βαττ απο 250;;;;πρεπει να κοιταξης ξανα το data γιατι αυτες οι σειρες δεν βγαζουν τετοια ισχυ ποτε, τουλαχιστον απο οτι βλεπω εγω.
> 
> προσθετω και μια συζητηση επαγγελματιων οσο αναφορα την 4CX150A.....



*Πραγματικά τώρα πιστεύεις το* *dataheet* *της μαμάς ή έναν «επαγγελματία» από αυτά τα παιδιά εκεί κάτ?*
*Αλλά τι να λέω εγώ εδώ μιλάνε οι επαγγελματίες οι άσχετοι σωπαίνουν…θα σωπάσω λοιπόν…μισό να αυτοκοιμηθώ...σσσσς κοιμήσου αγγελούδι μου κοιμήσου εσύ μωρό μου νάνι νάνι…χρρρρ ώχ τον πήρα τον ύπνο…μην με ξυπνάτε από τις* *cx* *αφήστε με να πέσω από μια 7**CX**12345670000000**d* *με τάση νημάτων 125**KV**…πέφτω ώχ ξύπνησα…φτού όνειρο ήταν!!!
Οτι αφορά το post #66     δεν σε αμφισβητώ μόνος σου αρπάζεσε... ή με υποτιμάς δικαίωμα σου όπως και δικό μου...         
Αν εννοείς τα παρακάτω και το παρακάτω φαντάζομαι δεν τα εννοείς ε απλά με υποτιμάς...αλλά θα το αντέξω...

Πάρτε δωράκια (τα έχω ξαναδώσει εδώ μέσα πολλές φορές) 

http://www.muenster.de/~dl5qe/qexartic.pdf
http://www.cpii.com/docs/related/22/C&F1Web.pdf

Α όσο για τον Paul τον ξέρω προσωπικά πολύ καλός άνθρωπος...συνεργαζόμαστε στενά τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια φοβερός IT...και οι Beatles μου αρέσουν και τα φρεζαρίσματα σε στάδια εξόδου ενισχυτών αυτοκινήτου και κόβω σωληνάκια απο push pull και παίζει η μία...και είμαι και τρίτος ξάδερφος του Network Analyzer...όταν τα κάνω αυτά...αλλά στο ξαναλέω εγώ τα κάνω μην με παρεξηγήσεις εεε..
Ψυχραιμία τώρα λοιπόν σου είπα άλλωστε οτι θα έχεις απάντηση "ερασιτεχνική"...όπως το ανέκδοτο με τον επαγγελματία και τον ερασιτέχνη πιστολά στο far...far....west.* :Rolleyes:

----------


## A--15

Καλησπέρα στον Γιάννη (WIZARD), και σε όλη την παρέα, που μας έχετε γυρίσει πολλά χρόνια πίσω, ίσως την εποχή με τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις μου, και ανάμεσα σε αυτές και η τελευταία μου κατασκευή κάπου στο 1983-84, που έπαιζε μέχρι και το 1990 έως ότου, βγουν εκείνα, τα τέρατα και τελικά εμείς, να εγκαταλείψουμε το χόμπι αυτό. Γιάννη, δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία  σου, και θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλω, για τα links  που παρέθεσες. Μια φωτογραφία θα ήταν, πιο κατατοπιστική. Παραθέτω ένα link  αρκετά γνωστό στην παρέα του Hlektroniκa με τα χαρακτιριστικα των κεραμικων, και όχι μονο λυχνιων.
http://tubedata.tubes.se/sheets42.html
 Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα να ξαναδούμε το bonus που μας έδωσε απλόχερα ο Γιάννης ο dovegroup  με όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά των eimac (τουλάχιστον εκεί δεν υπήρχαν 4cx150) αλλά πραγματικά θα  ήταν ενδιαφέρον να διαψευστούμε όλοι μας (τουλάχιστον όσοι επιμένουν !!!)
Σαν τελευταίο Γιάννη, δεν ξεχωρίζω τους επάνω με τους κάτω. Έτσι το σχόλιο αυτό το θεωρό ατυχές.
RADIOAMATEUR καλησπέρα και σε εσένα. Το εικονιζόμενο το είδα κάπου προς πώληση. Δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω ένα καλό Blower παρά μόνον δυο φυσητήρια (εάν μου επιτρέπετε η έκφρασης ). Όσον αφορά το μεταβλητό εξόδου …. Σαν μεγάλος μου φαίνεται ( ίσως και 100 p ) και αρκετά πυκνόφυλλος. Η κατασκευή όμως μου αρέσει. Σε ευχαριστούμε για την παρένθεση.
Μόνο για τον τύπο, η καλύτερη βάση για αυτές της κούκλες την έχω δει εδώ στο δικό μας το forum  από δικό μας άνθρωπο και σας τις παραθέτω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την ευχάριστη ανάδρομη και ταξίδι
Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνος

p.s. Γιάννης (Johm micros) εκτιμώντας (καταλαβαίνοντας) και την ηλικία, αλλά και την εμπειρία σου μέσα από τα γραφόμενα σου, θα εκπλαγώ ευχαρίστα, αν μετά από μια …… όπως καταλαβαίνω σκονισμένη ημέρα, θα καταφέρεις να βγάλεις μια, δυο φωτογραφίες, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να ικανοποίησης την άγνοια μου, και την απειρία μου. Σε ευχαριστώ.
sock_4cx..jpgsocket_4cx.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

> Radioamateur καλώς τον τι μας δείχνεις βρέ όλα σε ένα..βομβίτσα ρε σύ είναι?
> Ομως θα σε μαλώσω αυτό τα "πυκνωτάκια" εκεί κάτω τα "πορσελάνινα" στην άνοδο τα σταθερά παραλληλόγραμα λέω αυτό που έχει ενώσει άνοδο με το πηνίο ανόδου & το άλλο στο RFC δεν έχει χάσει χωρητικότητα? 
> Είναι δεν είναι σχεδόν 1pf (ώχ 1.25pf να τα αφήσω θα τα πάρετε)...εγώ χθές και σήμερα  έμαθα οτι είναι πυκνωτής αυτό μέχρι τώρα το ήξερα μονωτήρα-αποστάτη (μην πάει ο νούς σου σε άλλες εποχές)...δεν σου έχει σκάσει ακόμη, αν όχι βάλε απλούς πυκνωτές στα 6kv πολλούς μαζί να έχει μπούγιο και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, επίσης τι RFC είναι αυτό βρέ τόσο μικρό και τόσο μακρυά απο την άνοδο δεν το φοβάσαι...θα λακίσει?
> Επίσης έμαθα πως δεν βγάζει η 4CX250Β 400W και λέει ψέματα φρικτά το datasheet της eimac, εγώ, και η μία απο τις Bird μου...
> Εμαθα οτι είμαι μυθομανείς και οτι κατεβάζω απο το net φωτογραφίες δήθεν προσωπικής μου συλλογής που δεν έχω...
> Αύριο πάω ψυχανάλυση σε "επαγγελματία" ψυχαναλυτή και θα φέρω και πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων...απο μαιευτήρα!!!
> Κι ύστερα υπάρχει η απορία γιατί δεν γράφει κόσμος εδώ μέσα...
> Κωσταντίνε και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις μην τα σβύσετε αυτά σας παρακαλώ...όπως έπεσε τρολάρισμα σε αυτό το νήμα έτσι κάπως μου ήρθε...δικαίωμα...καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω.
> Πέρα απο πλάκα τώρα ο εξόδου φλόγες δεν βγάζει πολύ πυκνός δεν είναι? λές να είναι πετρογκάζι?
> Ωραίος ευχαριστούμε για την φώτο πολύ καλά...



Οι φωτογραφίες σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα ύπάρχουν στο internet και επαναλαμβάνω ότι ανήκουν μαζί με πολλές άλλες σε προσωπική συλλογή.Πολύ περισσότερες είχα ανεβάσει στο site pirateradio.freeforums.org αλλά αναγκαστήκαμε να τις σβήσουμε γιατί μας γέμισαν spam το site. 
Τι να πρωτοπούμε για φωτογραφίες της Electronic Center, της Αkron κτλ.Αν τα εν λόγω μηχανήματα αποτελούσαν προσωπική συλλογή θα έπρεπε να ήμουν απόγονος του Ωνάσση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν κάποιος ενοχλείται ή θίγεται μπορεί να ζητήσει στον διαχειριστή να τις διαγράψει.
*
*
*
**

*

----------


## A--15

[QUOTE=dovegroup;610374]
*
Πάρτε δωράκια (τα έχω ξαναδώσει εδώ μέσα πολλές φορές) 

http://www.muenster.de/~dl5qe/qexartic.pdf
http://www.cpii.com/docs/related/22/C&F1Web.pdf

* σε ευχαριστουμε Ακη.

χαιρετισμους 
Κωνσταντινος

----------


## john micros

> Καλα,μιλαμε οτι μετα απο 23 χρονια (1990) που ειχα αγοραση απο καταστημα-παλαιοπωλειο μοναστηρακιου ''τοτε'' 2 φαρακια 4CX250B και 4CX250FG ,,ΤΩΡΑ ''εμαθα'' ΓΙΑΤΙ η ρημαδα η 4CX250FG ΔΕΝ δουλευε με τιποτα....... .......πουτ@να επαρχια,μια ζωη πισω εισαι,εισουν και θα εισαι........το θεμα ειναι οτι υπαρχουν ακομα και οι λαμπες και τα λοιπα υλικα..........κεφι δεν υπαρχη για να ξαναμονταριστουν .......



 :Lol:  :Lol: νομιζω οτι φταιει η ελειψη πληροφορησης λογω ελειψης του σημερινου ιντερνετ και οχι η επαρχια....ο καλυτερος τεχνικος δεν θυμαται τα ποδια απο ενα 555 οποτε ειναι αχρηστος χωρις τα αρχεια του.....τωρα εχουμε τα παντα με ενα κλικ, και με ενα δευτερο τα εχουμε παραγγείλει. :Lol: να εισαι καλα....πεθανα στο γελιο, ευτυχως που δεν πλακωσες τον πωλητη στο ξυλο οτι ηταν καμένη η λυχνια....ωραιος....

----------


## john micros

@ Α-15
 στο λινκ που εδωσα εχει τοσες φωτο που θα χρειαστηται μια εβδομαδα να τις δειτε....καθως και πους πουλ και.... και....αλλα "μην τα παρετε σοβαρα ανηκουν σε φανταστικα γεγονοτα και ειναι μονταζ".προσοχη λοιπον . οι λυχνιες ειναι απο την γουαδελουπη [κατασκευη].

----------


## john micros

[QUOTE=dovegroup;610374]*Γιάννη μου μήν ψάξεις έλεος πιστεύω βρέ για να το λές εσύ κάτι θα ξέρεις...μην παθιάζεσε…βλέπω πως παθιάζεσε…γιατί?

*[QUOTE=john micros;610081]
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIMAC-4CX150A-RF-POWER-TUBES-qty-4-/321158470987?pt=US_Radio_Comm_Tubes&hash=item4ac68  95d4b 

ριξτε και μια ματια εδω τι υπαρχει..... http://www.cpii.com/library.cfm/9[/QUOTE]

*Εδώ έλεγες πώς έχεις…τελικά έχεις...αλλά μην ψάξεις σε παρακαλώ θα εκτεθώ αν είναι για αυτό να εκτεθώ χαλάλη βρέ...*





> υπαρχει...αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας....στο υπογειο καπου εχω καμμια δεκαρια μαζι με 250,γιατι τοτε βαζαμε 350.τωρα αν εννοεις οτι δεν βρίσκεις στο εμποριο,εχει ο βενιερης...σε αλμυρη τιμη,και μαλιστα και την G ομοαξονικη για τηλεοπτικη χρηση. δεν εχω ζητησει απο το εγχωριο εμποριο πολλα χρονια λυχνιες και δεν ξερω τι παιζει. ο χρηστος παντως εχει οποια θες ακομη. http://hamradiosz.info/sk-630a-tube-socket-eimac-johnson-usa-4cx150-4cx250-chiminey[/QUOTE]
> 
> *Πάμε στοιχηματάκι πώς δεν έχει 4**CX**150?* *G**...θα έχει γιατί να μην έχει…άλλωστε...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Εδώ αγνοείς την ύπαρξη βασικών εξαρτημάτων π.χ. 50* *ma* *ασφάλεια να σε βοηθήσω λοιπόν.*
> http://uk.farnell.com/fuses_cartridg...a/pg/110131950
> 
> ...




καλως καταλαβαμε.....καταλαβαμε , μηπως διπλοεγγραφη και κανουμε πλακιτσες να εχουμε δουλεια;;;;ο τροπος γραφης και συλογισμων μηπως ειναι απο γνωστο;;;;λεω μηπως.
να σε ρωτησω κατι ""ΑΚΗ"" εμαθες σημερα πως κολλανε τα smd;καλο ξημερωμα σε ολους.
[[[[δημιουργω και εγω αυριο διαφορετικους λογαριασμους απο διαφορετικα PC και θα κανουμε λογοτεχνια σχιζοειδης διαταραχης προσωπικοτητας ....οπως μας λεει ο ""ποιητης μας".]]]]]] 
και παλι καλο ξημερωμα απο ΑΘΗΝΑ ασφαλως.

----------


## dovegroup

Ωχ ναί έχει φοβερή σχέση με τα τεκτενώμενα εδώ μέσα όπως ο Mike oldfield με τον david copperfield!!!
Είναι και αυτός ερασιτέχνης ο...Paul? 
και επίσης γνωρίζει πλήρως ποιό το "θερμό" σημείο ατην ζεύξη ανόδου της 4CX150A? 
εκεί βάζει και τα πηνία του επίσης? 
Ρε Κώστα RA νιώθεις την επίθεση σε χτύπησα άσχημα ή εγώ έχασα το χιούμορ μου? :Lol: 

*Αν είναι δυνατόν πιά έλεος  Γιάννη...ούτε το χιούμορ δεν σου αρέσει?
*
Πάντως αν δεν ανακαλέσεις περί φώτo στο internet και δεν σταματήσεις να είσαι τόσο επαγγελματίας μαζί μου εγώ θα φτιάξω και δορυφοαφοδεφτικό σταθμό στον Αρη όπως πάει με X2159!!! στα VHF(άσε μην το ψάξεις δεν πάει εκεί πάνω)...
Και να φανταστείς πως το έφτιαξα κάπου στο τέλος λυκείου far far away...και σήμερα με διορθώνεις...έλεος χαλαρά...είμαστε μεγάλα παιδιά μην πάθουμε και τπτ και έχουμε τύψεις...

[QUOTE=john micros;610381][QUOTE=dovegroup;610374]*Γιάννη μου μήν ψάξεις έλεος πιστεύω βρέ για να το λές εσύ κάτι θα ξέρεις...μην παθιάζεσε…βλέπω πως παθιάζεσε…γιατί?

*



> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EIMAC-4CX150A-RF-POWER-TUBES-qty-4-/321158470987?pt=US_Radio_Comm_Tubes&hash=item4ac68  95d4b 
> 
> ριξτε και μια ματια εδω τι υπαρχει..... http://www.cpii.com/library.cfm/9[/QUOTE]
> 
> *Εδώ έλεγες πώς έχεις…τελικά έχεις...αλλά μην ψάξεις σε παρακαλώ θα εκτεθώ αν είναι για αυτό να εκτεθώ χαλάλη βρέ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ωρες ώρες με θαυμάζω ποιός υποτίθετε οτι είμαι  Γιάννη?
Φοιτητής ίσως?
Και σήμερα έμαθα να κάνω κολλήσεις? :Lol: 
Ναί μωρέ πως το κατάλαβες?
Εννοείς στο χέρι με κολλητήρι απλό ναί τώρα μόλις πρίν έκανα μιά και έσκασε στα μούτρα μου πλάτς....
Τι είναι αυτά πάλι?
Ωχ καλά...ξεφεύγεις Γιάννη μου εκ του far far away πάντως μου αρέσεις έχεις ζωηρή φαντασία...
*Αν βρεθεί ένας να πεί πως του πούλησα κάτι εδώ μέσα ή του έδωσα RF μηχάνημα ή εξάρτημα επί πληρωμή τότε έχεις δίκιο αν όχι ξέρω και εγώ να πουλάω τρέλλα... και πουλάω καλά...όπως διαπίστωσες Γιάννη μου!!!
Ψάξε αλλού για αβανταδόρους απο οτι βλέπω έχεις μύτη...*

----------


## john micros

*ακη "μου".....ξεκινησες στην αρχη να μας παρουσιασεις μια υπεροχη κατασκευη...μας ειπες να προσεξουμε την υψηλη ταση γιατι ειναι θανατηφορα εντελως θανατηφορα, και αντι να μας παρουσιαζεις τα αποτελεσματα απο μετρησεις των βαττ μιλιαμπερ και βολτ καθως και τις βελτιωσεις που θες και να μας δωδης τις γνωσεις σου περι RF,ασχολησαι με ατομα που δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται. δωσε μας σε παρακαλω οσες πληροφοριες μπορεις να μαθουμε και εμεις οι ασχετοι...παρακαλω.
θα σε παρακαλουσα μονο στις τεχνικες σου αναλυσεις να παραλειπεις το ""ρε"" γιατι χαλαει ολο το κειμενο. περιμενω την γεφυρα να δειχνει 400 βαττ και αναλυση των μιγαδικων παραμετρων της εξοδου. ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου.
και αφησα ενα για το τελος ακη "μου"...στο σχεδιο που εχει ανεβει εχουμε παραλληλο συντονισμο στο πηνιο ανοδου ενω στο δικο σου εχουμε 1000 pF  πηνιο και μεταβλητο σε σειρα.*ακης εξοδος 400 βαττ min.jpg*με συγχωρεις που σε κουραζω αλλα πιο απο τα δυο δουλευεις το σχεδιο η το σασσι; ευχαριστω.
και προσθετω ακομη ενα ........κατα τους υπολογισμους σου και βαση της γεφυρας BIRD παιρνεις 400 βαττ...το δεχομαι και ερωτω τωρα , ῶρα 5,07 , για να παρουμε 400 στην εξοδο  πρεπει στο πηνιο να εχουμε γυρω στα 570 βαττ.σε μια συγκριση που κανω την διατομη του συρματος με την περιφεριακη πλακα ανοδου αλλα και με την εξωτερικη  πλακα των μεταβλητων βλεπω οτι η διατομη του συρματος του πηνιου ανοδου δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο 2mm, και του πηνιου της κεραιας 1,5mm. θεωρεις λοιπον οτι αυτο το συρμα ειναι σε θεση να αντεξει την εστω ισχυ των 400 βαττ; η θα πρεπει για τον εντοπισμο του "θερμου"σημειου να βαλουμε ενα ψιλοτερο π.χ. 1,5 mm.θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω επειδη περιμενουν και αλλοι να μαθουν τι διαμετρο συρματος πρεπει να βαλουμε μια απαντηση.επισης το συρμα 0,6 mm που ειναι τα ποδια του κεραμικου πυκνωτη της ανοδου δεν γινονται "φλαμπε" [ελπιζω να γραφω σωστα την τεχνικη ορολογια] απο τα συνεχη 400 βαττ 24/24  επι 10 χρονια; ελπιζω να μην σε καταπονησα ψυχολογικα με τις ασχετες και γελοιες ερωτησεις μου.ευχαριστω.

*

----------


## dovegroup

[QUOTE=john micros;610383]*ακη "μου".....ξεκινησες στην αρχη να μας παρουσιασεις μια υπεροχη κατασκευη...μας ειπες να προσεξουμε την υψηλη ταση γιατι ειναι θανατηφορα εντελως θανατηφορα, και αντι να μας παρουσιαζεις τα αποτελεσματα απο μετρησεις των βαττ μιλιαμπερ και βολτ καθως και τις βελτιωσεις που θες και να μας δωδης τις γνωσεις σου περι RF,ασχολησαι με ατομα που δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται. δωσε μας σε παρακαλω οσες πληροφοριες μπορεις να μαθουμε και εμεις οι ασχετοι...παρακαλω.
θα σε παρακαλουσα μονο στις τεχνικες σου αναλυσεις να παραλειπεις το ""ρε"" γιατι χαλαει ολο το κειμενο. περιμενω την γεφυρα να δειχνει 400 βαττ και αναλυση των μιγαδικων παραμετρων της εξοδου. ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου.
και αφησα ενα για το τελος ακη "μου"...στο σχεδιο που εχει ανεβει εχουμε παραλληλο συντονισμο στο πηνιο ανοδου ενω στο δικο σου εχουμε 1000 pF  πηνιο και μεταβλητο σε σειρα.με συγχωρεις που σε κουραζω αλλα πιο απο τα δυο δουλευεις το σχεδιο η το σασσι; ευχαριστω.
και προσθετω ακομη ενα ........κατα τους υπολογισμους σου και βαση της γεφυρας BIRD παιρνεις 400 βαττ...το δεχομαι και ερωτω τωρα , ῶρα 5,07 , για να παρουμε 400 στην εξοδο  πρεπει στο πηνιο να εχουμε γυρω στα 570 βαττ.σε μια συγκριση που κανω την διατομη του συρματος με την περιφεριακη πλακα ανοδου αλλα και με την εξωτερικη  πλακα των μεταβλητων βλεπω οτι η διατομη του συρματος του πηνιου ανοδου δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο 2mm, και του πηνιου της κεραιας 1,5mm. θεωρεις λοιπον οτι αυτο το συρμα ειναι σε θεση να αντεξει την εστω ισχυ των 400 βαττ; η θα πρεπει για τον εντοπισμο του "θερμου"σημειου να βαλουμε ενα ψιλοτερο π.χ. 1,5 mm.θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω επειδη περιμενουν και αλλοι να μαθουν τι διαμετρο συρματος πρεπει να βαλουμε μια απαντηση.επισης το συρμα 0,6 mm που ειναι τα ποδια του κεραμικου πυκνωτη της ανοδου δεν γινονται "φλαμπε" [ελπιζω να γραφω σωστα την τεχνικη ορολογια] απο τα συνεχη 400 βαττ 24/24  επι 10 χρονια; ελπιζω να μην σε καταπονησα ψυχολογικα με τις ασχετες και γελοιες ερωτησεις μου.ευχαριστω.

*
Μετά τα γραφόμενα...που δεν έχουν αναιρεθεί (υπονοούμενα, θεωρίες συνωμοσίας κλπ)...
Νιώθω να μας φτύνουν και νομίζουμε πως ψιχαλίζει...έλεος!!! (Και το άλλο με τον Τοτό μας πήραν και το βόδι το ξέρεις!!!)
Αστο φίλτατε δεν πάει μακρυά...

Τι πρέπει να κάνω να σου πώ πως δεν το έχω το μηχάνημα δήλωση του Νόμου χχχχ αρκεί?

Το "μου" το έκοψα εσύ κάνε οτι θές...μετά των ύβρεων και των ατυχών υποθέσεων...ας μείνει...

Αν ναί πάμε παρακάτω...

Αγαπητέ Γιάννη κουράστηκα...μα πόσο επαγγελματίας είσαι φίλτατε!!! (Τι ψάξιμο τι ανάλυση τι επιμονή!!!)
Τι ζήλος πρέπει να είσαι πολύ μεγάλος επαγγελματίας μπράβο σου!!! (το πιστεύω να ξέρεις...πρέπει να αγαπάς την δουλειά σου και σαν χόμπυ πιθανά...μου αρέσουν οι παθισμένοι με την δουλειά τους!!!) 
Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να σε γνωρίσω να τα πούμε και να με συμβουλέψεις...ασε που μόλις κατάλαβα οτι έχεις και network analyzer μπορώ να το δώ απο κοντά και να μετρήσουμε πράγματα?
Μάλλον δεν θα θές...
Θέλεις να γίνουμε φίλοι?
Απ. Εγώ το ψάχνω...μάλλον οχι λέω...αλλά ας γνωριστούμε κάποια στιγμή μακρυνή μετά απο 30 χρόνια...
Τι ζώδιο είσαι?
Απ. Είμαι troll με ωροσκόπο quad nick name σήμερα το έμαθα...
Σου αρέσουν τα UFO?
Απ. Εμένα πολύ, ενας φίλος μου τα έβλεπε με γυμνό μάτι να φανταστείς...
Τι γνώμη έχεις για τις θεωρείες συνομοσίας?
Απ. Εγώ δεν πιστεύω αυτά είναι του δαιμόνου...πάντα ρεί...αλλά κάνω κακές παρέες και θα τα πιστέψω στο τέλος...
Πιστεύεις οτι ο έλβις ζεί? 
Απ. Τον είδα το θεό ήταν καβάλα σε ένα ατι...της ELENOS!!!
Ποιά γεύση παγωτό είναι η αγαπημένη σου?
Απ. Εμένα το ρούμι σταφίδα (οταν φάω πολύ έτσι γίνομαι σταφίδα)!!!
Πάς σχολείο?
Απ. Ακυρο εγώ πάω είπαμε και μαθαίνω να κολλάω...πρός το παρόν γαλβανίζω λαμαρίνες και μετά θα περάσω σε φούρνους χωριάτικους...

Πραγματικά κουράστηκα φίλτατε...και πάω και για δουλειά σε λίγο...
Καλημέρα...

Υ.Γ. Το σασσί είναι απο την Ferrari της μηχανολογίας "φραγκούλης" νάναι καλά όπου είναι ο μάστορας αυτός...καλή του ώρα το Κ Στέλιου...το σχέδιο φαίνεται όπως το βλέπεις και το σασσί το βλέπεις ή μήπως όχι?

----------


## john micros

μας απογοητευσες ακη μου, ειλικρινα περιμενα μια πιο τεχνικη αναλυση για να ξερω τι να κανω και εγω,αν μπορω να διορθωσω κατι στα αρχεια μου ως βελτιωση. το "μου" σημαινει οτι κατεχεις περιωπή θεση για μενα ως προς τις γνωσεις σου, αλλα βλεπω ειναι αδυνατον να σου παρουμε μερικα κολπα.
ναι εχω και τρις αναλυτες. οσο για τα υπολοιπα αστα καλυτερα. σε τριαντα χρονια εγω θα μαθω τον αγιο πετρο ποσα θελει το σκριν ....της 811.... και εσυ θα εισαι 40 χρονων. εμεις δυστυχως εχουμε ωρες δουλειας ακομη παντως το ευχαριστηθηκαμε με αυτα που εγραψες. καλη σου μερα.

----------


## SRF

Βασικές Αλήθειες: 
Υπάρχουν 
4X150A και ΟΧΙ 4Cx150A ! 
4Cx250 (B, D, F, κλπ) και ποτέ 4X250! 

Η 4X150A είχε μονωτικό υάλου μεταξύ ανόδου - δακτυλιδιού προστατευτικού! 
Η 4CX250, 4CX350, κλπ Cx είχαν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ αντί υάλου, ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ εκεί! 

Η 4X150A στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~390W @ 2000V! 
Η 4CX250B στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~410W @ 2000V! 

Η 4X150A στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~415W @ 2500V! 
Η 4CX250B στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~450W @ 2500V! 

η κωδικοποίηση ονομασίας τους δίνει απ' ευθείας και το τι κατασκευής λυχνίες είναι! 
4 για τέτροδο C για κεραμικό υλικό μονώσεως, X για ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ άνοδο με ψύξη αέρα, και μετά οι τυπικές επιτρεπτές ανοδικές απώλειες σε ισχύ (W)! 

Αμφότερες τις βρίσκεις και σε κονσέρβες στρατιωτικού υλικού, και σε κλασσικό κουτάκι κίτρινης Eimac! 
4cx_Family.JPG εδω από ένα μικρό στοκ στο σπίτι, το 1994 (?) ίσως, κάπου πριν το τέλος του σπορ οριστικά δηλαδή, που ήταν εκεί για επισκευές - αλλαγές άμεσης ανάγκης!

----------

A--15 (30-07-13), 

GiwrgosTH (30-07-13)

----------


## studio52

Tι θελεις και ασχολεισαι ( john micros )  και μονο το οτι εβαλε στην αρχη του θεματος ( 50 - 150 mhz  rf amplifier 450 watt  eimac 4X150 , 4CX250R ) και  φωτογραφιες με μηχανημα για ευρος συχνοτητων απο 100 -110 ? mhz καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται

----------


## SRF

> ναι ειναι με γυαλι στο σκριν..και εχεις και οπτικη επαφη με τα εντοσθια....παντως ολες αυτες οι σειρές εχουν πλεον καταργηθει [εμπορικα] λογω πωλησεων και αντικατασταθει απο στερεας καταστασεως λινεαρ.παιζουν ακομα απο 10 KW και πανω αλλα εχουν μεινει και εκει ελαχιστοι που τις χρησιμοποιουν.μονο τελικες βαθμηδες δουλευουν πλεον 4cx....
> 
> AAA Ναι.
> Τις βρήκα μέσα. *Έκανα λάθος η 4X150 είναι η γυάλινη και η 4cx250 είναι η κεραμική* όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά πιο πάνω.
> Βλέπω αναφορές για 4cx150 αλλά τίποτα ξεκάθαρο.
> 
> *Ξέρει κανείς πως τις καθαρίζουν? έχουν μαυρίσει* (μάλλον οξείδωση) από την αποθήκευση τόσα χρόνια.
> 
> οπως λεει ο πανος....και αν την τριψης με δυναμη θα βγει ο χαλκος στην επιφανεια....ιδιως στις γωνιες...
> οσοι αγοραζουν ακομη παιρνουν την 350 σε λιγοτερα χρηματα απο 250/150 και με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ.



Μαγειρική ΣΟΔΑ!  Το απόλυτο καθαριστικό!  :Wink:

----------


## john micros

> Tι θελεις και ασχολεισαι ( john micros )  και μονο το οτι εβαλε στην αρχη του θεματος ( 50 - 150 mhz  rf amplifier 450 watt  eimac 4X150 , 4CX250R ) και  φωτογραφιες με μηχανημα για ευρος συχνοτητων απο 100 -110 ? mhz καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται



εχει το δικαιωμα  νομιζω να γραψει απο 1 μεγακυκλο εως 500 αρκει να εχεις τις γνωσεις και τα ανταλλακτικα στο τραπεζι και να αλλαζεις πηνια και κυκλωμα, νομιζω οτι ειναι πανευκολο αλλα ,,,,,το φτιαξαμε σε τρις ημερες,,,, με φτωχα υλικα,,,,,με συρματινες κρεμαστρες,,,, cavity,,,,,κλπ που αν τα πιασει κανεις απο την αρχη ενα ενα θα δουμε οτι εχουμε φυγει απο το θεμα και παμε αλλου. θεωρω οτι εκτος απο τον παναγιωτη που ειναι χαμηλων αποδεδειγμενα τονων τον radioamateur γιατι θα επρεπε να τον ειρωνευεται;;;;πιστευω οτι ο καθε ενας εχει δικαιωμα να εφαρμοσει οτι μετατροπες θελει ,,,,, αλλα τα φιλολογικα σεντονια δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν θεση.εγω τον κουρασα αλλα,,,να γραφει τρις ωρες για καφετζουδες δεν κουράστηκε και απο μερικες εκφρασεις καταλαβαινουμε και ποιος ειναι.τελικα ειχαμε εκτος απο τεχνικη ενημερωση και ψυχολογικη αναβαθμηση τουλαχιστον εγω.κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.ειλικρινα εγω και αλλοι τρις  που εβλεπαν ειχαμε πολυ καιρο να γελασουμε τοσο λογω φορολογιας βλεπεις.αυτα,,,,την καλημερα μου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Βασικές Αλήθειες: 
> Υπάρχουν 
> 4X150A και ΟΧΙ 4Cx150A ! 
> 4Cx250 (B, D, F, κλπ) και ποτέ 4X250! 
> 
> Η 4X150A είχε μονωτικό υάλου μεταξύ ανόδου - δακτυλιδιού προστατευτικού! 
> Η 4CX250, 4CX350, κλπ Cx είχαν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ αντί υάλου, ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ εκεί! 
> 
> Η 4X150A στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~390W @ 2000V! 
> ...



Ότι έγραψε ο αγαπητός και συνονόματος ισχύουν κατά 100% και πάντα φυσικά με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία!
Τώρα το τι γράφει ο κάθε πωλητής στο ebay, ή τι γράφει ο κάθε επαγγελματίας ή μη σε fora, ας τα φιλτράρει κάποιος και θα δει τι ισχύει.
Υπόψιν πως και εγώ αρκετές φορές έχω πει "έβαλα μια 4CX150...", αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει και πως υπάρχει τέτοια λυχνία!
Τέλος πάντων, ας ηρεμήσουμε, ας σταματήσουμε τις αντιπαραθέσεις και ας κοιτάξουμε μπας και βρούμε χρόνο να φτιάξουμε κανένα λινεαράκι να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά  :Tongue2: 
Αρκετά ποια με τους νέους υπερσύγχρονους πομπούς, ειδικά αυτούς της R&S για DVB-T που είναι λες και ανοίγεις υπολογιστή με Windows!  :Biggrin:

----------

A--15 (30-07-13)

----------


## john micros

> Ότι έγραψε ο αγαπητός και συνονόματος ισχύουν κατά 100% και πάντα φυσικά με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία!
> Τώρα το τι γράφει ο κάθε πωλητής στο ebay, ή τι γράφει ο κάθε επαγγελματίας ή μη σε fora, ας τα φιλτράρει κάποιος και θα δει τι ισχύει.
> Υπόψιν πως και εγώ αρκετές φορές έχω πει "έβαλα μια 4CX150...", αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει και πως υπάρχει τέτοια λυχνία!
> Τέλος πάντων, ας ηρεμήσουμε, ας σταματήσουμε τις αντιπαραθέσεις και ας κοιτάξουμε μπας και βρούμε χρόνο να φτιάξουμε κανένα λινεαράκι να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά 
> Αρκετά ποια με τους νέους υπερσύγχρονους πομπούς, ειδικά αυτούς της R&S για DVB-T που είναι λες και ανοίγεις υπολογιστή με Windows!



μα μολις εχτες πρωτος ο παναγιωτης ανεβασε, και αντι να πεσουμε ολοι με τα μουτρα να κανουμε αντιγραφη των συντονισμενων κυκλωματων, καναμε αναλυση [οτι η RF που τελικα δεν πηγαινει στην κεραια θα δημιουργησει τοξα μεταξυ ανοδου/ σκριν αλλα θα εχουμε 400 βαττ εξοδο].ο γιωργος [SRF]δεν λεει τιποτα λιγοτερο η περισσοτερο απο την RCA και γιατι θα πρεπει να διαφωνησουμε;επειδη ομως δεν κατονομαζεις τι ειδους λινεαρ πρεπει να φτιαξουμε...τρανζιστορ /λαμπα τι;και οσα μηχανηματα ειναι σωστα οπως του radioamateur επειδη δεν εχει καποιος να προτεινει καποια βελτιωση η αλλαγη η σχολιο.....τελικα περνα και αυτο στο ντουκου. μου αρεσει η" ἱσχυ " στο αβαταρ σου αλλα απο εχτες φοβαμαι τις δολοφονικες τασεις. :Biggrin: .εαν θες συνεχιζω στο ιδιο θεμα απο τεχνικης αλλα και αστυνομικης πλευρας.οπως θα ξερεις τα "φυσερα"βαζουν σκονη και υγρασια οτι και να κανεις και υπάρχουν οξυδωσεις αλλα και θολουρα των επιφανειων η οποια δεν βγαινει με τιποτα....ειδατε τιποτα στην φωτο μετα τα 10 χρονια απο αυτο;και για να μεινω στο βασικο θεμα ΕΓΩ προτεινω :Sad: να μεταφερθει η σπειρα της κεραιας στην αλλη ακριβως ακρη του πηνιου να δουμε ποση ισχυ θα μας δωσει...περιμενω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να κανουμε μια δοκιμη που δεν  μας στοιχιζει και τιποτα.ᾶπλως απο περιέργεια να το δουμε.η φωτο του RA ακριβως δειχνει οτι για να παρουμε την ΜΑΧ ισχυ αυτη εναι η διαταξη και η σειρα αν θες για τα τυλιχτα πηνια.νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστη .επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα που ειχα αντιμετωπησει ηταν ο μεταβλητος που μου σπινθηριζε οταν περναγα τα 250 βαττ[φωτο σε λιγο]P2070326.jpgP2070328.jpg. καμια ατιπαραθεση και με κανεναν δεν υπαρχει...ολες οι αποψεις και σκεψεις και προτασεις δεκτες και με λιγη προσπαθεια υλοποιησιμες.ο πρωτος που φαινεται στην φωτο τον βαζαμε στην ανοδο και τον δευτερο στην κεραια. στην 350 μερικες φορες οταν επιανε λιγο χνουδι και χωρις να το δουλευω στο τερμα αρχιζε ποτε ποτε ψιλα τοξα. αντιθετα οι ιδιοι πυκνωτες σε λινεαρ πους/πουλ δεν δημιουργουσαν τοξα παρ"ολο που δουλευαν στο φουλ οι λαμπες.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν πειράζει βρε παιδιά καί οι κοκορομαχίες είναι ωραίες 
Ορίστε επτά ποστ είχε για επτά χρόνια καί τώρα 
ενενήντα
Νά πώ όμως δυό τεχνικό θέματα

Δεν είναι αναγκη νά τσιτωνουμε την λυχνία για νά τα βγάλουμε όλα
Σε πολλούς στρατιωτικούς είχαμε παραλληλισμενες Αυτό έδινε ένα πλεονέκτημα οτι η τάση ΡΦ τής ανόδου ήταν μικρότερη ,Λιγότερες μονώσεις δηλ 
Το τελικό κόστος δεν ήταν τεράστιο αλλά μακροχρόνια αποσβενοταν

GRC-106 2 λυχνιες 4CX350   GRC165 ,3 λυχνιες 6146


Ειπώθηκε καί για την σταθεροποίηση τής τάσης του σκριν
Αυτό είναι σημαντικό όταν λειτουργεί στο όριο η λυχνία καί ειδικά σε λειτουργία SSB
Όχι μόνο σταθεροποιεί την λειτουργία, αλλά έχουμε καί μεγάλη απόρριψη στις ενδοδιαμορφωσεις 

Εγώ δεν ήμουν κατασκευαστής καί έχει διαφορά ,αλλά αυτό το διαπίστωσα σε διάφορες κατασκευουλες μου


Τελικά οι αντιπαραθέσεις δωσαν ξανά ένα ωραίο θεμα

----------

A--15 (30-07-13)

----------


## dovegroup

> Tι θελεις και ασχολεισαι ( john micros )  και μονο το οτι εβαλε στην αρχη του θεματος ( 50 - 150 mhz  rf amplifier 450 watt  eimac 4X150 , 4CX250R ) και  φωτογραφιες με μηχανημα για ευρος συχνοτητων απο 100 -110 ? mhz καταλαβαινεις τι γινεται



*Παναγιώτη το σχόλιο είναι άστοχο λυπάμαι...είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σε πάρω απο το χέρι και να σε πάω στράτα στα αυτονόητα όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες με ρωτά και απαντώ το έκανα και ποιό  πρίν όταν έπεσε η ερώτηση για τους 144mc ψάξε και θα το βρείς...
An o τρόπος που ρωτά κάποιος είναι ενοχλητικός & προσβλητικός σεβόμενος τον εαυτό μου τότε δεν απαντώ με δικαίωμα για άμυνα και υπεράσπιση παρακαλώ στο σταροδικείο που στήσατε.
Εξακολουθείτε και απορείτε γιατί πέφτει η ποιότης...δεν χρειάζετε...
*




> *Βασικές Αλήθειες: 
> Υπάρχουν* 
> 4X150A και ΟΧΙ 4Cx150A ! 
>  4Cx250 (B, D, F, κλπ) και ποτέ 4X250! 
> 
> Η 4X150A είχε μονωτικό υάλου μεταξύ ανόδου - δακτυλιδιού προστατευτικού! 
> Η 4CX250, 4CX350, κλπ Cx είχαν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ αντί υάλου, ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ εκεί! 
> 
> Η 4X150A στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~390W @ 2000V! 
> ...



*
Ο SFR σεβαστό μέλος τα είπε όλα όμως δεν είδα πουθενά λάθος έσφαλα "ουδείς άσφαλτος" αντί αυτού πάμε παρακάτω...
*




> εχει το δικαιωμα  νομιζω να γραψει απο 1 μεγακυκλο εως 500 αρκει να εχεις τις γνωσεις και τα ανταλλακτικα στο τραπεζι και να αλλαζεις πηνια και κυκλωμα, 
> 
> *Δηλαδή έχω υποχρέωση ρητή απο το νόμο και το συμβόλαιο που κάναμε δεν ξέρω ποτε να στα δώσω στο πίατο...γιατί?*
> νομιζω οτι ειναι πανευκολο αλλα ,,,,,το φτιαξαμε σε τρις ημερες,,,, με φτωχα υλικα,,,,,με συρματινες κρεμαστρες,,,, cavity,,,,,κλπ που αν τα πιασει κανεις απο την αρχη ενα ενα θα δουμε οτι εχουμε φυγει απο το θεμα και παμε αλλου. 
> *Μάλιστα όσοι βλέπουν κρεμάστρες και αν είπα πως έκανα κάτι τέτοιο θα συμφωνήσουν μαζί σου αλλά δεν διότι εξακολουθείς και συκοφαντείς αλήθεια αντέχεις τους δρόμους που περπατείς Γιάννη?*
> θεωρω οτι εκτος απο τον παναγιωτη που ειναι χαμηλων αποδεδειγμενα τονων τον radioamateur γιατι θα επρεπε να τον ειρωνευεται;;;;
> *Πότε το έκανα αυτό (το χτυπάμε το σαμάρι να ακούσει το γομάρι το ξέρεις....) απλό iq θέλει χαμηλότερο του μετρίου για να το καταλάβεις αλλά δεν είναι οτι δεν το καταλαβαίνεις απλά ψάχνεις για νέους συνεργάτες....στην πλάκα που στήσατε...όπως λές παρακάτω.*
> πιστευω οτι ο καθε ενας εχει δικαιωμα να εφαρμοσει οτι μετατροπες θελει ,,,,, 
> *Πολύ καλά αλλά απο αλλού το ξεκίνησες...αλλού το πήγες κι άλλου πάτε εσύ και οι 3 συνεργάτες σου...*
> ...



*Είσαι σίγουρος πως γελάς διότι τα παραπάνω είναι πικρίες και χολή φίλτατε...

Μπάβο πάντως που μας αποκάλυψες χωρίς να κοπιάσουμε τι είσαι τι κάνεις με τους κολλητούς να σπάσεις πλάκα και πόσο επαγγελματίας είσαι εε  είσαι πολύ μεγάλος επαγγελματίας μα πάρα πάρα πολύ μεγάλος ξεπερνάς τους μέτρ του είδους τι να πώ.

Ευχαριστώ και τους λοιπούς εδώ μέσα που προσπάθησαν να ηρεμήσουν την κατάσταση και όσους επίσης με αποδείξεις και στοιχεία μίλησαν για τα σωστά γραφόμενα, και όσους επίσης βοήθησαν τον Γιάννη στο δύσκολο αγώνα της πλακάς του 

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΚΕΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΞΤΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΜΠΡΙΡΙΜΠΑ...

Φιλιά πολλά...



*

----------


## leosedf

> Μαγειρική ΣΟΔΑ!  Το απόλυτο καθαριστικό!



Γιώργο σίγουρος? Έχω ένα τσουβάλι, να το κάνω κρέμα και να το αλείψω? (όχι σε φέτα ψωμί) η να το βάλω σε νερό?




Υ.Γ. Καλά το ξέρω ότι θίχτηκαν οι λάμπες σας αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να κλείσετε και ραντεβού να σκοτωθείτε (βλέπε: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF0QcEgIzV0 ).
Κάντε λίγο ΓΙΟΝΓΚΑ! (με ν)

----------

A--15 (30-07-13)

----------


## john micros

> Δεν πειράζει βρε παιδιά καί οι κοκορομαχίες είναι ωραίες 
> Ορίστε επτά ποστ είχε για επτά χρόνια καί τώρα 
> ενενήντα
> Νά πώ όμως δυό τεχνικό θέματα
> 
> Δεν είναι αναγκη νά τσιτωνουμε την λυχνία για νά τα βγάλουμε όλα
> Σε πολλούς στρατιωτικούς είχαμε παραλληλισμενες Αυτό έδινε ένα πλεονέκτημα οτι η τάση ΡΦ τής ανόδου ήταν μικρότερη ,Λιγότερες μονώσεις δηλ 
> Το τελικό κόστος δεν ήταν τεράστιο αλλά μακροχρόνια αποσβενοταν
> 
> ...



μια απλη σταθεροποιηση που δουλευα ευκολα και σε πολλες κατασκευες  παναγιωτη ειναι μια σειρα απο ζενερ ισχυος 5 βαττ η καθε μια και επελεγα την ταση που ηθελα επ,ακριβως. η καθε ζενερ ειχε ξεχωριστη ψυκτρα και ολες μαζι τοποθετημενες σε ενα πλαστικο τζαμι P6190218.jpgακης 6 σταθεροποιη&#9.jpg

----------


## john micros

*να πω κατι .....δεν ξερω προσωπικα κανενα απο τα παιδια εδω μεσα....μα κανεναν.....δεν φτιαχνω συμμαχιες ......δεν εχω προσωπικη η αλλη διαφορα με κανεναν και δεν θελω φυσικα να εχω.....αν μπορουμε να συζητησουμε για κυκλωματα συζηταμε αλλιως πινουμε καφεδακι.....οι φιλοι και συνεργατες μου γελαγαν με αυτα που εγραφες και δεν εχουν σχεση με κανενα απο τα παιδια της σελιδας, μα κανεναν. σε περιπτωση ομως που εχουμε λογοτεχνια και εκθεση ιδεων.....τοτε αρχιζω τον ελεγχο απο την σκονη μεχρι εκτυπωση αποτελεσματων του αναλυτη. ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος. και οπως βλεπεις παντα με φωτο...προς το παρον με περιοριζει η ζεστη 44 βαθμους και το υπογειο δεν εχει κλιματισμο σε μερικες μερες ομως θα βρω και τα υπολοιπα...σημερα το τροφοδοτικο τους ..*

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο σίγουρος? Έχω ένα τσουβάλι, να το κάνω κρέμα και να το αλείψω? (όχι σε φέτα ψωμί) η να το βάλω σε νερό?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καλά το ξέρω ότι θίχτηκαν οι λάμπες σας αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να κλείσετε και ραντεβού να σκοτωθείτε (βλέπε: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF0QcEgIzV0 ).
> Κάντε λίγο ΓΙΟΝΓΚΑ! (με ν)



Μαγειρική σόδα σε σκόνη, απλώνεις ΛΙΓΗ σε ένα καθαρό πανάκι ΛΙΓΟ υγρό... και περνάς με λίγη πίεαη ένα τρίψιμο στις μεταλλικές επιφάνειες που υπάρχει αργυροξείδωση! Θα δεις πως θα γίνει καινούργια & ΧΩΡΙΣ να αλλοιωθούν γράμματα... κλπ!

----------


## studio52

Αν ειναι να με πας στρατα για να μαθω αυτα που ξερεις για rf ( dovegroup ) αστο καλυτερα γιατι θα ξεχασω και αυτα τα λιγα που ξερω . Γραψε κανα μυθιστορημα ( αρλεκιν ) ισως εκει βρεις την επιτυχια που ψαχνεις .  Καλο σου βραδυ

----------


## tasosmos

Ρε παιδες ελεος... Ουτε στο φορουμ του κοσμοπολιταν τετοιο ξεκατινιασμα.

Δεν εχει νοημα να την λεει ο καθενας στον αλλο και να κακοκαρδιζεστε τσαμπα. 
Αμα σωνει και καλα καποιος θελει να βγει ουσιαστικα "απο πανω" ας παρουσιασει συγκεκριμενα πειστηρια/πηγες που να επιβεβαιωνουν τα λεγομενα του. 

Επισης ριχτε και καμια ματια στα links που δινετε αν θελετε να σας παιρνουν στα σοβαρα...
Links απο ebay που αλλα γραφει η περιγραφη κι αλλα αναγραφονται πανω στο αντικειμενο στις εικονες, datasheet archives που βγαζουν partial match αλλα εμεις το βλεπουμε πληρες και links απο φορουμ που καποιος τυχαιος "μαστορας" συμφωνει μαζι μας δεν ειναι σοβαρες πηγες!

----------

A--15 (30-07-13), 

dovegroup (30-07-13)

----------


## A--15

> Βασικές Αλήθειες: 
> Υπάρχουν 
> 4X150A και ΟΧΙ 4Cx150A ! 
> 4Cx250 (B, D, F, κλπ) και ποτέ 4X250! 
> 
> Η 4X150A είχε μονωτικό υάλου μεταξύ ανόδου - δακτυλιδιού προστατευτικού! 
> Η 4CX250, 4CX350, κλπ Cx είχαν ΟΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ αντί υάλου, ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ εκεί! 
> 
> Η 4X150A στα FM έβγαζε με μιά ή δυνατόν άρτια κατασκευή & σχεδιασμό class C, ~390W @ 2000V! 
> ...




Όπως πάντα εύστοχος, και ακριβής, με την άρτια, χρηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας

Χαιρετισμούς Γεώργιε
Κωνσταντίνος

----------

SRF (31-07-13)

----------


## jimnaf

*Και  τώρα λίγη πλακά.*

*4CX150A  500W  (με ζωγραφική win7**)

eimac4CX150a  chiquita .jpg
*

*Kαι για  να  ζηλέψετε  τελικό στάδιο  10KW80m  που κατά τύχητο πουλάω για όποιον θέλει

RS2000R.jpg*

----------


## dovegroup

DSC01738.jpg η οικολογικη του υποσταση....
Χωρίς λόγια τότε σταμάτησε καθαρίστηκε έγιναν αλλαγές και παρακαλώ ξανα φωτογραφήθηκε θα σας λυθούν οι απορίες για τα χρόνια.
Αφού καθαρίστηκε και μπηκαν οι νέοι πυκνωτές υψηλής στη θέση τους φωτογραφήθηκε ώς παρακάτω...αλλά η θολούρα και μερικές βρωμίτσες έμειναν εν έτη 2005 όλα αυτά για να δούμε πόσα χρόνια ήθελε να δουλεύει για να φτάσει σε αυτό το χάλι...ε αστυνομικό δαιμόνιο? έμεινε χρόνια στο βουναλάκι...δεν είναι φλουτάρισμα στο photoshop...
DSC01933.jpgDSC01928.jpgΩχ θολό τοπίον πλησίον της λάμπας λές να είναι απο υγρασία σκόνη πέτρες λάσπη.

ΤΥΧΕΡΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ...ΜΠΙΡΙΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΖΟΚΕΡ ΑΜΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΚΟΥΛΙΕΣ!!!
Επίσης το RFC δεν άρπαξε ούτε τπτ άλλο...
DSC01947.jpg

----------

A--15 (30-07-13), 

αθικτον (29-03-22), 

p.gabr (30-07-13)

----------


## john micros

> DSC01738.jpg η οικολογικη του υποσταση....
> Χωρίς λόγια τότε σταμάτησε καθαρίστηκε έγιναν αλλαγές και παρακαλώ ξανα φωτογραφήθηκε θα σας λυθούν οι απορίες για τα χρόνια.
> Αφού καθαρίστηκε και μπηκαν οι νέοι πυκνωτές υψηλής στη θέση τους φωτογραφήθηκε ώς παρακάτω...αλλά η θολούρα και μερικές βρωμίτσες έμειναν εν έτη 2005 όλα αυτά για να δούμε πόσα χρόνια ήθελε να δουλεύει για να φτάσει σε αυτό το χάλι...ε αστυνομικό δαιμόνιο? έμεινε χρόνια στο βουναλάκι...δεν είναι φλουτάρισμα στο photoshop...
> DSC01933.jpgDSC01928.jpgΩχ θολό τοπίον πλησίον της λάμπας λές να είναι απο υγρασία σκόνη πέτρες λάσπη.
> 
> ΤΥΧΕΡΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ...ΜΠΙΡΙΜΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΖΟΚΕΡ ΑΜΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΚΟΥΛΙΕΣ!!!
> Επίσης το RFC δεν άρπαξε ούτε τπτ άλλο...
> DSC01947.jpg




ωραιος.......αφου τελειωσαμε με το καθαρισμα τωρα μενει να κανουμε δυο τρις κινησεις να το βαλουμε σε λειτουργια.

----------


## john micros

> *Και  τώρα λίγη πλακά.*
> 
> *4CX150A  500W  (με ζωγραφική win7**)
> 
> eimac4CX150a  chiquita .jpg
> *
> 
> *Kαι για  να  ζηλέψετε  τελικό στάδιο  10KW80m  που κατά τύχητο πουλάω για όποιον θέλει
> 
> RS2000R.jpg*



ασφαλως και ζηλευουμε τα 10 kw αυτο που με χαλα ομως ειναι τα 80Μ.μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου πριν μας πεις τιμη για το τελικο σταδιο ισως θα ηταν φρόνιμο να μας πεις ποσο θα μας παει η γραμμη μεταφορας :Rolleyes: και ποσο το τροφοδοτικο :Rolleyes: ετσι για να παρουμε λιγο την ....κρυαδα. αυτο που μου γυαλιζει στο ματι ειναι οι πυκνωτες σου....

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> επειδη ομως δεν κατονομαζεις τι ειδους λινεαρ πρεπει να φτιαξουμε...τρανζιστορ /λαμπα τι;



Λάμπα φυσικά! 
Με φοβίζουν τα υψηλά ρεύματα, αντίθετα τα πάω καλά με τις υψηλές τάσεις  :Wink: 
Ξέρεις φίλε Γιάννη, όταν έχεις περάσει από τον απόλυτο ερασιτεχνισμό, να μην βρίσκεις πχ ένα VK200, στον απόλυτο επαγγελματισμό, να είσαι από τους πρώτους παγκοσμίως που δουλεύουν το νέο μοντέλο της R&S, τότε νοσταλγείς τις παλιές καλές εποχές που από το τίποτα θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάτι...




> *Kαι για  να  ζηλέψετε  τελικό στάδιο  10KW80m  που κατά τύχητο πουλάω για όποιον θέλει
> 
> RS2000R.jpg*



Εγώ σε ζηλεύω, αλλά χαρίζω δύο λαμπίτσες μαζί με το cavity που έχω στο avatar μου.
Τροφοδοσία και παίζουν, όχι πολλά, 60 Kw στα UHF  :Wink:

----------


## dovegroup

> ωραιος.......αφου τελειωσαμε με το καθαρισμα τωρα μενει να κανουμε δυο τρις κινησεις να το βαλουμε σε λειτουργια. πρεπει να βρουμε την κεραια και τις οδηγες βαθμιδες. ολα τα λεφτα ειναι ειναι το φυτο.... νομιζα οτι τα εχω δει ολα αλλα 4cx οικολογικη δεν εχω ξαναδει [συνηθως λενε οτι ειναι ενεργοβόρες] πλακα κανω......παμε και σεα υπολοιπα. εγω εβγαλα το πλησιέστερο [κανιβαλισμενο ]τροφοδοτικο ...... φωτο σε λιγο.....
> το αστυνομικο μου δαιμονιο εντοπισε  κατι ωραια....αλλα περιμενω να δω την συνεχεια.....μην επαναπαυεσαι .....τωρα ειναι το ζορι των 400 της ροδου....
> παμε λοιπον στο επομενο.......γιατι το αστυνομικο δαιμονιο εχει το οργανο στην αμασχαλη και τριβει τα χερια του....



Πόσο αφελής θα μπορούσες να ήσουν αναρωτήθηκες, λές να μην εχω την απάντηση σαν ερασιτέχνης πάντα πρός επαγγελματια?
Γιάννη το ψάρεμα είναι πολύ δύσκολη υπόθεση με μένα στη βάρκα...τα Bee52 τα έδιωξα απο το "φυτό"...για να φωτογραφήσω...τα λοιπά θα τα κάνεις μόνος σου φίλτατε διότι τα αγαθά πρέπει να κοπιάσεις να τα αποκτήσεις σαν επαγγελματίας το ξέρεις άλλωστε...περιμένω τα 400 σου με αγωνία δεν θα είναι δύσκολα πίστεψε με...αν δεν είναι 400 εγω προσωπικά θα το αντέξω να είναι 389...αλλά μην ζητήσεις κι άλλες φωτο με τον τρόπο σου ο Αγιος Βασίλης δίνει μόνο όταν έχει όρεξη...και έχει όρεξη όταν ο συνομιλητής σέβεται και οπαρεδέχετε λάθη που έκανε στο παρελθόν...άλλωστε εδω είναι η ρόδος εδώ και το πήδημα...δεν είναι κάθε ημέρα του αι γιαννιού...
Μέχρι τώρα είχες αρκετές αμφιβολίες και εξακολουθείς νε έχεις περισσότερες είναι θέμα timming για μένα 30+ πίσω για σένα παλιμπαιδισμός...επαγγελματικός.
Ψάξε την μνήμη ελέφαντα διότι η έκθεση βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία...
Με τις θεωρίες συνομοσίας τι θα γίνει θα αναιρέσεις η θα συνεχίσω να "εκθέτω" αφού υλοποιήσεις?
Περιμένω απαντήσεις έντιμες και οχι ψιλογυριστά δήθεν τεχνικά φάουλ...
Φιλικότατα...

----------


## john micros

> Λάμπα φυσικά! 
> Με φοβίζουν τα υψηλά ρεύματα, αντίθετα τα πάω καλά με τις υψηλές τάσεις 
> Ξέρεις φίλε Γιάννη, όταν έχεις περάσει από τον απόλυτο ερασιτεχνισμό, να μην βρίσκεις πχ ένα VK200, στον απόλυτο επαγγελματισμό, να είσαι από τους πρώτους παγκοσμίως που δουλεύουν το νέο μοντέλο της R&S, τότε νοσταλγείς τις παλιές καλές εποχές που από το τίποτα θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάτι...
> 
> Εγώ σε ζηλεύω, αλλά χαρίζω δύο λαμπίτσες μαζί με το cavity που έχω στο avatar μου.
> Τροφοδοσία και παίζουν, όχι πολλά, 60 Kw στα UHF



ωραια μια και ειναι για λαμπες

----------


## john micros

> Πόσο αφελής θα μπορούσες να ήσουν αναρωτήθηκες, λές να μην εχω την απάντηση σαν ερασιτέχνης πάντα πρός επαγγελματια?
> Γιάννη το ψάρεμα είναι πολύ δύσκολη υπόθεση με μένα στη βάρκα...τα Bee52 τα έδιωξα απο το "φυτό"...για να φωτογραφήσω...τα λοιπά θα τα κάνεις μόνος σου φίλτατε διότι τα αγαθά πρέπει να κοπιάσεις να τα αποκτήσεις σαν επαγγελματίας το ξέρεις άλλωστε...περιμένω τα 400 σου με αγωνία δεν θα είναι δύσκολα πίστεψε με...αν δεν είναι 400 εγω προσωπικά θα το αντέξω να είναι 389...αλλά μην ζητήσεις κι άλλες φωτο με τον τρόπο σου ο Αγιος Βασίλης δίνει μόνο όταν έχει όρεξη...και έχει όρεξη όταν ο συνομιλητής σέβεται και οπαρεδέχετε λάθη που έκανε στο παρελθόν...άλλωστε εδω είναι η ρόδος εδώ και το πήδημα...δεν είναι κάθε ημέρα του αι γιαννιού...
> Μέχρι τώρα είχες αρκετές αμφιβολίες και εξακολουθείς νε έχεις περισσότερες είναι θέμα timming για μένα 30+ πίσω για σένα παλιμπαιδισμός...επαγγελματικός.
> Ψάξε την μνήμη ελέφαντα διότι η έκθεση βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία...
> Με τις θεωρίες συνομοσίας τι θα γίνει θα αναιρέσεις η θα συνεχίσω να "εκθέτω" αφού υλοποιήσεις?
> Περιμένω απαντήσεις έντιμες και οχι ψιλογυριστά δήθεν τεχνικά φάουλ...
> Φιλικότατα...



*ειδες πουθενα να πω η να σε προκαλεσω;ΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ  η.... η.... οτι θα θεσω σε λειτουργια μηχανηματα FM;;θες να πεις οτι θα κουβαλησω στο σαλλονι γκαζοντενεκεδες και θα σηκωνω 5/8 μετα απο 30 χρονια ;;;;μαλλον δεν καταλαβες...η παρουσιαση και ο χωρος αυτος ειναι δικος σου και περιμενω με αγωνια αν θα μου βαλεις επι "κορυφης "οπως λενε....400 βαττ η αν θες λογω...λογω....οικονομικης καταστασης εστω 200 βαττ. και σε παρακαλω κοψε το οσονουπω και το παλιμπαιδισμος.......χαλανε τα κειμενα σου που ειναι ακρως φιλολογικα.την καλημερα μου.

*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> τωρα πρωτος αρχισε ο jimnaf και μετα εσυ με τα kw και για να κανουμε και λιγο πλακα....εσυ παιδι μου γιωργο πρεπει να προσεχεις γιατι οι τασεις που εχει το μηχανημα ειναι απολυτως θανατηφορες,καταστροφικα θανατηφορες,πυρηνικά θανατηφορες..... και δεν πρεπει να ασχολησαι με τετοια πραγματα. αλλα εισαι και λιγο πονηρος.....χαριζεις τις λαμπες αλλα με τον ματασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας τι γινεται;;;



Πέρα από την πλάκα, ζημιές από βραχυκυκλώματα και γενικά απροσεξίες κατά την επισκευή, έχω κάνει σε τρανζιστορικά μηχανήματα και ποτέ σε λαμπάτα.
Ο λόγος απλός: Στη μια περίπτωση έχεις μια υψηλή τάση της τάξης των KV και πρέπει να έχεις τα μάτια σου 14 και το μυαλό σου συγκεντρωμένο κατά 100% σε αυτό που κάνεις, οπότε εκμηδενίζετε η περίπτωση λάθους και στην άλλη ξέροντας πως δουλεύεις με 24 ή 48 volt είσαι πιο χαλαρός και πας να μετρήσεις την πόλωση σε ένα τρανζίστορ με άνεση, οπότε να το βραχυκύκλωμα και να η λάμψη...
Η υψηλή τάση δε σκοτώνει, αν τη σέβεσαι φυσικά!
Όσο για τον Μ/Τ έχεις δίκιο, αλλά έγινε πρόκες στη Χαλυβουργική μαζί με τον υπόλοιπο πομπό! Βλέπεις τότε ο χαλκός ήταν φτηνός και κανείς δε σκέφτηκε να τον πουλήσει ξεχωριστά  :Wink: 
Και μιας και το είπες θέλει και ψύξη με νερό, οπότε άκυρο, μόνο συλλεκτική αξία πια για τον συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό Klystron-Cavity, κάτι σαν τα σχέδια του Σούλη δηλαδή  :Tongue2:

----------


## john micros

> Πέρα από την πλάκα, ζημιές από βραχυκυκλώματα και γενικά απροσεξίες κατά την επισκευή, έχω κάνει σε τρανζιστορικά μηχανήματα και ποτέ σε λαμπάτα.
> Ο λόγος απλός: Στη μια περίπτωση έχεις μια υψηλή τάση της τάξης των KV και πρέπει να έχεις τα μάτια σου 14 και το μυαλό σου συγκεντρωμένο κατά 100% σε αυτό που κάνεις, οπότε εκμηδενίζετε η περίπτωση λάθους και στην άλλη ξέροντας πως δουλεύεις με 24 ή 48 volt είσαι πιο χαλαρός και πας να μετρήσεις την πόλωση σε ένα τρανζίστορ με άνεση, οπότε να το βραχυκύκλωμα και να η λάμψη...
> Η υψηλή τάση δε σκοτώνει, αν τη σέβεσαι φυσικά!
> Όσο για τον Μ/Τ έχεις δίκιο, αλλά έγινε πρόκες στη Χαλυβουργική μαζί με τον υπόλοιπο πομπό! Βλέπεις τότε ο χαλκός ήταν φτηνός και κανείς δε σκέφτηκε να τον πουλήσει ξεχωριστά 
> Και μιας και το είπες θέλει και ψύξη με νερό, οπότε άκυρο, μόνο συλλεκτική αξία πια για τον συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό Klystron-Cavity, κάτι σαν τα σχέδια του Σούλη δηλαδή



εχεις απολυτο δικιο, εγω παντως εχω πολλα χρονια να φορεσω ρολοι και τα συναφη.....εχουμε για τις πλακετες ενα πανι με μια τρυπα στο κεντρο μονο για το σημειο που θελουμε να μετρησουμε και το αλλο ειναι καλυμενο οποτε οτι και να σου πεσει στην πλακετα δεν εχει αμεση επαφη, στα πολυμετρακια εχουμε βαλει σε μερικους ακροδεκτες μονωμενες και κολλημενες καρφιτσες ,να ειναι πολυ ψιλη μπροστα και να μην γεφυρωνουμε τις πιστες....προς το παρον δεν εχω βρεθει σε τετοια θεση....αλλα εχω καψει πολλα προσπαθωντας να παρω πανω απο τα μεγιστα και εκει φταιω εγω φυσικα.τωρα για την κλυστρον και το νερο....δυσκολα τα πραγματα γιατι θα πρεπει να μετακομησουμε για να παραχωρισουμε τον χωρο σε αυτην.....ισως και να κακομαθαμε απο τα τρανζιστορ..

----------


## dovegroup

> *ειδες πουθενα να πω η να σε προκαλεσω;ΓΙΑ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ  η.... η.... οτι θα θεσω σε λειτουργια μηχανηματα FM;;θες να πεις οτι θα κουβαλησω στο σαλλονι γκαζοντενεκεδες και θα σηκωνω 5/8 μετα απο 30 χρονια ;;;;μαλλον δεν καταλαβες...η παρουσιαση και ο χωρος αυτος ειναι δικος σου και περιμενω με αγωνια αν θα μου βαλεις επι "κορυφης "οπως λενε....400 βαττ η αν θες λογω...λογω....οικονομικης καταστασης εστω 200 βαττ. και σε παρακαλω κοψε το οσονουπω και το παλιμπαιδισμος.......χαλανε τα κειμενα σου που ειναι ακρως φιλολογικα.την καλημερα μου.
> 
> ακη προσπαθω να φτιαξω  δυο τρια σχεδια απο το τροφοδοτικο,να τα σκαναρω και να τα ανεβασω στην θεση την δικη σου καθως και φωτο...που προς το παρον εχεις βαλει δυο μονο φωτο....δεν μιλω και δεν μπορω να κανω πιο γρηγορα γιατι εχω και υποχρεωσεις....οι οποιες εναι αυτες που θα δεις σε λιγο.....* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45206Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45207* ην αγωνιας θα βρεθεις με πληθος φωτογραφιων για να τεκμηριωνω φωτογραφικα οσα με κατηγορης......και για αποδειξη των οσων λεω λιγη υπομονη λογω υποχρεωσεων παρακαλω....πρεπει να περασω ABS στο οχημα*και να ελεγξω τα δυο οχηματα......
> *και αρχιζουμε τα δικα μας.....σιγα /σιγα....  
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45208Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45209Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45210το σχεδιο της αρνητικης τασεως ειναι....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45211εχουμε δυο μετασχηματιστες 6,3 συνδεδεμενους πλατη με πλατη για να εχουμε πληρη απομονωση δικτυου,αποφυγη παρασίτων υπερτασεων,αλλα το πιο σοβαρο να μην εχουμε εμφάνιση βομβου 50 περιοδων στο οδηγο.... αυτο ειναι στο πανω μερος του σασσι και ειναι ενα απο τα 5-6 τροφοδοτικα που βρισκονται ακομα.....1971 περιπου......
> τηναρνητικη ταση την ρυθμιζα απο το ποντεσιομετρα ισχυος 10K / 5W πρωτα σε πολλα αρνητικα για μικρα ρευματα ανοδου μεχρι να συντονισω τα συντονιζομενα κυκλωματα , και κατοπιν στην ταση που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης.....δεν γραφω την λυχνια γιατι θα ανεβει η πιεση παλι....πρεπει να περιμενεις ισως κατι;;;;........
> ολες οι ζενερ που χρησιμοποιησα σε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο ηταν 5 βαττ και ολες επανω σε ψυγεια....πρεπει να προσεξουμε το ρευμα που διαρρεει τις ζενερ να μην ειναι μικροτερο απο αυτο που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης, γιατι τοτε στις ενδιαμεσες θεσεις για ληψη των τασεων του σκριν θα εχουμε αλλα αντι αλλων....στην προσοψη του σασσι υπηρχε οργανο πινακος που μετραγε συνεχεια την ταση στο σκριν, καθως και ενα βολτομετρο που μετρουσε συνεχεια την αρνητικη ταση του οδηγου. ρευμα οδηγου και ρευμα σκριν ειναι στο σασσι του linear.τα οργανα και μερικα αλλα εχουν βγει για να μην σπασουν απο την καλη μεταχειρηση και αποθηκευση.....
> το αστυνομικο μου δαιμονιο....σε παρακολουθει και δουλευει εις βαρος σου....παντοτε τεκμηριώνω με φωτο οτι λεω....εργασου οποτε εχεις χρονο να ολοκληρωσεις το συστημα σου και την παρουσιαση του.....και βρε αδερφε κανε λιγο υπομονη, θελουν χρονο αυτα που λες......ζητας τιμολογια μετα απο 30 χρονια;;;;ελα ομως που υπαρχουν.
> οι τρυπες για τα οργανα εκεινη την εποχη τις καναμε με μια σεγα που χρησιμοποιουν στα σχολεια με πριονακια διαμαντε οπως τα ελεγαν. οσοι δεν εχουν ποτηροτριπανα η κοπτικα....ειναι και αυτος ενας αριστος τροπος κοπης και υπαρχουν ακομη στα σχολικα ειδη.



Ευχαριστούμε δάσκαλε μας τιμά η παρουσίαση σου εκτός του οτι έκανες το νήμα παιδική χαρά εδω μέσα με το τρολάρισμα σου απο μαθηματικά πώς τα πάς οι φωτογραφίες είναι ΕΠΤΑ και δεν έβαλα τα παιχνίδια μου στο σαλόνι για μπούγιο...
Σχέδιο ακης7 βλέπω συνονόματος θα είναι :Lol: ...τώρα μπορούν να εξηγούνται μερικά πράγματα... :Lol: (δεν είμαι αυτός ο άκης πάντως).
Καλό κουράγιο και καλή τύχη στη συναρμολόγηση...
Πάρε και ενα δικό μου παιχνίδι αλλά οχι για μπούγιο...τώρα πάμε στις ΟΚΤΩ σχετικές και όχι troll φωτο...


.akis13.jpg

Για λόγους που πιθανά καταλαβαίνεις έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα διακριτικά της, η κατασκευή εχει παρουσιαστεί σε αλλοδαπό site της νέας ηπείρου (πρίν αρκετά χρόνια μην ψάξεις δεν θα βρεί "κασάρισμα" στο γούγλη...) και έχει κατέβει κατ εντολήν μου πρίν μερικές ημέρες μέχρι η παρουσίαση σου ...κ.λ.π...μέχρι να μιλήσουμε...κ.ο.κ....
Πίστεψε με το* παλιμπαιδισμός* δεν είναι ειρωνικό σχόλιο το βλέπω θετικότατα και θα βγεί σε καλό να παλιμπαιδίσεις...θα θυμηθείς τα νιάτα σου θα πλησιάσεις την ηλικία μου όπως έλεγες πιό πάνω τώρα με τα διμηουργικά μαθηματικά σου πρέπει να είμαι 10 περίπου!!!

Πέρα απο τα παραπάνω...ο γιός μου με ρώτησε αν θα παίξουμε με σένα και του είπα όχι...να υποθέσω παππούς...σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να είσαι καλά να το-τα χαίρεσε ειλικρινέστατα, και να σε χαίρονται και αυτά.
Μόλις είδα τις αφαίρεσες οπότε ευχαριστώ που ξαναβρήκαμε ενα ρυθμό...

----------


## john micros

> Ευχαριστούμε δάσκαλε μας τιμά η παρουσίαση σου εκτός του οτι έκανες το νήμα παιδική χαρά εδω μέσα με το τρολάρισμα σου απο μαθηματικά πώς τα πάς οι φωτογραφίες είναι ΕΠΤΑ και δεν έβαλα τα παιχνίδια μου στο σαλόνι για μπούγιο...
> Σχέδιο ακης7 βλέπω συνονόματος θα είναι...τώρα μπορούν να εξηγούνται μερικά πράγματα...(δεν είμαι αυτός ο άκης πάντως).
> Καλό κουράγιο και καλή τύχη στη συναρμολόγηση...
> Πάρε και ενα δικό μου παιχνίδι αλλά οχι για μπούγιο...τώρα πάμε στις ΟΚΤΩ σχετικές και όχι troll φωτο...
> 
> 
> .akis13.jpg
> 
> Για λόγους που πιθανά καταλαβαίνεις έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα διακριτικά της, η κατασκευή εχει παρουσιαστεί σε αλλοδαπό site της νέας ηπείρου (πρίν αρκετά χρόνια μην ψάξεις δεν θα βρεί "κασάρισμα" στο γούγλη...) και έχει κατέβει κατ εντολήν μου πρίν μερικές ημέρες μέχρι η παρουσίαση σου ...κ.λ.π...μέχρι να μιλήσουμε...κ.ο.κ....
> ...




ειλικρινα φιλε μου πιστευω οτι εχεις πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα επιθετικοτητας.....μα πολυ επιθετικοτητας........γραφει ακης 1,2,3,4,5,6 κλπ οι φωτο γιατι ειναι φωτο δικες σου [εσυ δεν ειπες να τις ανεβασω;;;;;;;;] και οταν τις γραψεις στον δισκο και για να τις βρεις παλι πρεπει να εχουν ενα ονομα .....επισης τα σχεδια τα δικα μου που αφορουν εσενα γραφω ακης 1,2,3,4 γιατι δεν αφορουν νομιζω κανενα αλλον....ειλικρηνα δεν βρησκεις ακρη με τετοια επιθετικοτητα ......την μια ζητας φωτο και την αλλη μας λες αλλα......βρες τι θες και μας λες...... αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να παρακαλεσουμε τον διαχειριστη να φαει λιγο χρονο να τα σβησει.....επιτηθεσαι απο οτι καταλαβα σε ολους....
με συγχωρης πολυ ....καλο βραδυ.[[[[[οχι ακη δεν ειμαι παπους ουτε ξεμωραμενος οπως εγραψες πριν, με συγχωρεις που σου αλλαζω την εικονα]]]]]].συγνωμη και ευχομαι να ηρεμησεις καποια στιγμη...

----------


## dovegroup

> ειλικρινα φιλε μου πιστευω οτι εχεις πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα επιθετικοτητας.....μα πολυ επιθετικοτητας........γραφει ακης 1,2,3,4,5,6 κλπ οι φωτο γιατι ειναι φωτο δικες σου [εσυ δεν ειπες να τις ανεβασω;;;;;;;;] και οταν τις γραψεις στον δισκο και για να τις βρεις παλι πρεπει να εχουν ενα ονομα .....επισης τα σχεδια τα δικα μου που αφορουν εσενα γραφω ακης 1,2,3,4 γιατι δεν αφορουν νομιζω κανενα αλλον....ειλικρηνα δεν βρησκεις ακρη με τετοια επιθετικοτητα ......την μια ζητας φωτο και την αλλη μας λες αλλα......βρες τι θες και μας λες...... αν και νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα να παρακαλεσουμε τον διαχειριστη να φαει λιγο χρονο να τα σβησει.....επιτηθεσαι απο οτι καταλαβα σε ολους....
> με συγχωρης πολυ ....καλο βραδυ.



Τα είπες όλα τώρα εύγε και πάλι εύγε ονομάζεις σχέδια και φώτο για το νήμα με το όνομα μου, πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ!!! (Η ατυχία μου δεν έχει όρια εκεί που έγραφα έκανε refresh και πήρε μόνο την πρώτη γραμμή και έχασα όλα τα άλλα που ήθελα να γράψω)
Αν ήμουν επιθετικός όπως λές, ε θα πάψω και θα τα ακούω όλα προσβολές, λάσπη, μυθεύματα και θα λέω πάντα yes boss.
Δεν σε είπα ποτέ* ξεμωραμένο* μάλλον μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα...ο γιός μου είναι μόλις 5 και είδε τα παιχνίδια που είχες βάλει κόλλησε 
και με ρώτησε αν είσαι φίλος μου και αν θα πάμε να παίξουμε μαζί σου και του είπα οχι, γιατί τέτοια ζωηρή φαντασία Γιάννη και αν δεν είναι φαντασία τι είναι τρίπλα για αντίλογο? (Δεν θέλω να το πιστεύω αυτό ούτε άλλα πράγματα).
Κοίτα σε παρακαλώ πολύ, απαντώ και δεν παίζω με τα προσωπικά των αλλων σεβόμενος το οτι μπορεί να είχες παιδιά εγγόνια έδωσα ευχή αν αυτό το εξέλαβες ως κάτι άλλο λυπάμαι..
*ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ (ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΕΙ) ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ POST ΜΟΥ ΑΠO TO 2006 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ (ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 ΜΑΖΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ)
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.*

----------


## john micros

> Τα είπες όλα τώρα εύγε και πάλι εύγε ονομάζεις σχέδια και φώτο για το νήμα με το όνομα μου!!!



εχεις προβλημα φιλε μου και δεν βριζω ουτε προσβαλω.......και διακρινω μια απεραντη κακια......ευγε για το επιπεδο μπιριμπα νομιζω το ειπες.
συγνωμη που απαντησα.....και παλι συγνωμη......

----------


## Nightkeeper

Παιδιά ξεφύγαμε(τε) τελείως..Πολύ λυπάμαι ειλικρινά..Νόμιζα μέσω του παρόντος θέματος πως θα έβγαινε κάτι καλό για όλο το φόρουμ και τους ενδιαφερομένους επί του θέματος  ,αλλά δυστυχώς πήρε την κατηφόρα… Προτείνω ηρεμία και τάξη και απόψεις που θα μετρήσουν θετικά .. Όχι κόντρες  και  διαγραφές,δεν οδηγούν κάπου .Καλό ξημέρωμα..Φιλικα..

----------

